# MORELS 2019 CHIT CHAT



## trahn008

For those thinking morels already. A thread to talk about the up and coming season. Happy Scouting!!


----------



## beagleboy

I was out checking a spot that I received permission to look for mushrooms yesterday. It looks like it might be more on the chanterelle, black trumpet, or hen of the woods type of area. Lots of oak with just a few tulip poplar mixed in.


----------



## Old Elm

beagleboy said:


> I was out checking a spot that I received permission to look for mushrooms yesterday. It looks like it might be more on the chanterelle, black trumpet, or hen of the woods type of area. Lots of oak with just a few tulip poplar mixed in.
> View attachment 12058
> View attachment 12060


That is good to get out & scout now. Find new spots & tree’s really helps when it starts popping.


----------



## Zabz

The winter is a good time to spot tree types. Way easier to spot the ash, beech and sycamore from a distance. Any tips for spotting elms?


----------



## beagleboy

Zabz said:


> The winter is a good time to spot tree types. Way easier to spot the ash, beech and sycamore from a distance. Any tips for spotting elms?


Most elms fork pretty quick and also if you look for bark falling off a tree it is worth checking out, it is probably elm or ash. Here is a picture of an area I was in today that had many elms.


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall.. Wade & Robin here ..
from over in Monroe county Indiana..
We drive out to Lancaster about 25 time a year..its so Beautiful in those Mountains..
We Morel Hunt on some State Game Lands..and find a few..but haven't got into any Honey holes yet.
We will Keep trying ..
We Love Walking in Yalls Woods ..
Very Similar to Our Hoosier National Forest here at Home..
but Man..Yalls Hills are Big Mountains.


----------



## beagleboy

wade said:


> Howdy Yall.. Wade & Robin here ..
> from over in Monroe county Indiana..
> We drive out to Lancaster about 25 time a year..its so Beautiful in those Mountains..
> We Morel Hunt on some State Game Lands..and find a few..but haven't got into any Honey holes yet.
> We will Keep trying ..
> We Love Walking in Yalls Woods ..
> Very Similar to Our Hoosier National Forest here at Home..
> but Man..Yalls Hills are Big Mountains.
> View attachment 12086


If you want to climb hills you should visit northern Centre co, Elk co or Cameron co. Its all just about straight up and down. In fact there is a sign just west of Clearfield on rt 80 that says that it is the highest point on 80 west of the Mississippi.


----------



## wade

Wow that's Cool...and i seriously haven't learned yet.. but are Morels just as likely bout anywhere top to bottom of those Mountains .. or are there places that I would more likely never find um...


----------



## beagleboy

I took the beagle out for a walk before the snow started and scouted a new area today. This area really looks promising, lots of just dead elms and dead ash and a few poplars on a south facing slope.


----------



## beagleboy

wade said:


> Wow that's Cool...and i seriously haven't learned yet.. but are Morels just as likely bout anywhere top to bottom of those Mountains .. or are there places that I would more likely never find um...


Its just like any other place in Pa, right trees, right type of soil, right time of year. There is so much public land up there without trails that they even require the elk hunters to hire a guide.


----------



## wade

I lived in Allentown in 1976, I was 13 years old... I didn't go in the wood to Hunt then.
Just Playing..I only lived there about 45 days.. Man they piled the snow High.
and that Birch Beer and Cheese Steak Sub style Sandwiches... and them Girls!
it was Golden Good times....
and the Bulldog Swimming pool at the Mack Truck Factory.. and The Delaware river & Canal......We moved back to Indiana just a day before that Big Blizzard hit...


----------



## beagleboy

I had friends in St Marys back in the early 80's and went up trout fishing and hunting morels with them. The trout fishing was great but we didn't do real good on the morels. I have learned a lot about morel hunting since then. One thing we did find was plenty of ramps around the Bendigo state park area.


----------



## beagleboy

Someone once said there are no stupid questions, so I am going to ask this (maybe the first one) does the mycelium of morels grow all winter or become dormant or just die and depend on spores to restart the cycle again. The reason I ask is my cousin has an apple tree that over the past 15 years he has poured his rinse water from his morels around it and it fruits morels on the year after, but he has skipped a few years and the years he missed the following year there were none.This has happened more than once.


----------



## beagleboy

Follow up question, could the spores from the rinse water compete with an already established mycelium and one of them has to fruit and move on. Weird things you think about when you get cabin fever. lol


----------



## tommyjosh

beagleboy said:


> Someone once said there are no stupid questions, so I am going to ask this (maybe the first one) does the mycelium of morels grow all winter or become dormant or just die and depend on spores to restart the cycle again. The reason I ask is my cousin has an apple tree that over the past 15 years he has poured his rinse water from his morels around it and it fruits morels on the year after, but he has skipped a few years and the years he missed the following year there were none.This has happened more than once.


We have also been doing this to our apple tree every single year for the last 10 years. Never had any pop up. How many morels did he find around the tree some years?


----------



## stasiakj

Question. Plan on hitting my GA spots this year and may be picking one day, traveling (only 3 hours) back home the next. What is the best way to keep and transport back home?


----------



## tommyjosh

stasiakj said:


> Question. Plan on hitting my GA spots this year and may be picking one day, traveling (only 3 hours) back home the next. What is the best way to keep and transport back home?


We have a cooler with some ice on the bottom, not much then a layer of paper towels then we put a small plastic box, small enough to fit in the cooler and put the morels in and then another layer of damp paper towels over the morels.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> Follow up question, could the spores from the rinse water compete with an already established mycelium and one of them has to fruit and move on. Weird things you think about when you get cabin fever. lol


 Seem like good questions to me. I was thinking about a spot I’ve hunted for years a nice little slow slopping valley about 95% poplar that did produce well. Nothing the last two years. I’m thinking I’ll try one more year if nothing I’ll move on. It’s always a mystery.....


----------



## beagleboy

tommyjosh said:


> We have also been doing this to our apple tree every single year for the last 10 years. Never had any pop up. How many morels did he find around the tree some years?


I think he told me the most was 10 the first time he did it.


----------



## tommyjosh

beagleboy said:


> I think he told me the most was 10 the first time he did it.


Yea wouldn’t expect much, hope I can get something in the next few years.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, the apple tree wash water makes perfect sense, I just typed up a very long response and lost my connection, but when I get home I'll type it up again..LOL


----------



## Russell7

trahn008 said:


> For those thinking morels already. A thread to talk about the up and coming season. Happy Scouting!!


I just purchased some property in Nelson County Kentucky. The property has a small creek running through it with very thick mature tree lines. Has anyone ever hunted in Nelson County?I haven’t hunted these since I was a kid in Evansville Indiana so I’m very anxious to see if there has ever been any found in the area!


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, From my experience growing morel mushrooms, this it what I've learned. MYC is not affected by freezing, but it does help in fruiting. The key is nutrients and nutrients removed. Morel MYC has fast running threads (the fastest I've ever worked with). The speed causes a problem so it needs a way to store the nutrients it gathers, it does it by forming sclerotia. The wash water is the start from spore to myc if conditions are right, once that spore forms a myc thread it's off and running looking for SHALLOW rooted type trees (Symbiotic relationship). This is the greatest way for it to get the nutrients it will ever need. But as the myc is running and looking for these types of trees it's forming sclerotium along the way. Sometimes it finds its host and sometimes it doesn't, but either way the first year you will find some morels that fruited from the virgin run from the sclerotia that formed. Once it finds it's host in your case the apple tree that tree will provide all the nutrients it will ever need and no need for running anymore....until that host dies. Happy Scouting!


----------



## trahn008

Russell7 never hunted Kentucky, your best bet work be to stop in on the Kentucky thread and say hi, kind of slow in the winter on the board but things will pick up once winter breaks. What kind of mature trees are along the stream? Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Beagle, From my experience growing morel mushrooms, this it what I've learned. MYC is not affected by freezing, but it does help in fruiting. The key is nutrients and nutrients removed. Morel MYC has fast running threads (the fastest I've ever worked with). The speed causes a problem so it needs a way to store the nutrients it gathers, it does it by forming sclerotia. The wash water is the start from spore to myc if conditions are right, once that spore forms a myc thread it's off and running looking for SHALLOW rooted type trees (Symbiotic relationship). This is the greatest way for it to get the nutrients it will ever need. But as the myc is running and looking for these types of trees it's forming sclerotium along the way. Sometimes it finds its host and sometimes it doesn't, but either way the first year you will find some morels that fruited from the virgin run from the sclerotia that formed. Once it finds it's host in your case the apple tree that tree will provide all the nutrients it will ever need and no need for running anymore....until that host dies. Happy Scouting!


trahn that was really interesting. Thank you very much for the information!


----------



## redfred

trahn008 said:


> Beagle, From my experience growing morel mushrooms, this it what I've learned. MYC is not affected by freezing, but it does help in fruiting. The key is nutrients and nutrients removed. Morel MYC has fast running threads (the fastest I've ever worked with). The speed causes a problem so it needs a way to store the nutrients it gathers, it does it by forming sclerotia. The wash water is the start from spore to myc if conditions are right, once that spore forms a myc thread it's off and running looking for SHALLOW rooted type trees (Symbiotic relationship). This is the greatest way for it to get the nutrients it will ever need. But as the myc is running and looking for these types of trees it's forming sclerotium along the way. Sometimes it finds its host and sometimes it doesn't, but either way the first year you will find some morels that fruited from the virgin run from the sclerotia that formed. Once it finds it's host in your case the apple tree that tree will provide all the nutrients it will ever need and no need for running anymore....until that host dies. Happy Scouting!


This is interesting...thanks but now I have more questions..sorry. How fast do morel MYC run ? If it were possible to have two places with the same conditions ( same nutrients, same soil,etc.) one with a host tree and one with no host tree which one would have a better chance of fruiting? If the key is nutrients and nutrients removed,are they naturally removed by the growth of the MYC and with no host tree to replenish would this cause fruiting? You have me thinking....


----------



## Russell7

trahn008 said:


> Russell7 never hunted Kentucky, your best bet work be to stop in on the Kentucky thread and say hi, kind of slow in the winter on the board but things will pick up once winter breaks. What kind of mature trees are along the stream? Happy Hunting!


Ok I will do that. We purchased the property after all the leaves fell, but their are sycamore, oak, some cedar, and walnuts for sure.


----------



## Gibz

trahn008 said:


> Beagle, From my experience growing morel mushrooms, this it what I've learned. MYC is not affected by freezing, but it does help in fruiting. The key is nutrients and nutrients removed. Morel MYC has fast running threads (the fastest I've ever worked with). The speed causes a problem so it needs a way to store the nutrients it gathers, it does it by forming sclerotia. The wash water is the start from spore to myc if conditions are right, once that spore forms a myc thread it's off and running looking for SHALLOW rooted type trees (Symbiotic relationship). This is the greatest way for it to get the nutrients it will ever need. But as the myc is running and looking for these types of trees it's forming sclerotium along the way. Sometimes it finds its host and sometimes it doesn't, but either way the first year you will find some morels that fruited from the virgin run from the sclerotia that formed. Once it finds it's host in your case the apple tree that tree will provide all the nutrients it will ever need and no need for running anymore....until that host dies. Happy Scouting!


Trahn You have talked about barriers before in other posts. Am I correct to understand the barriers are as much a physical stop as well as a nutrient stop?


----------



## trahn008

redfred said:


> This is interesting...thanks but now I have more questions..sorry. How fast do morel MYC run ? If it were possible to have two places with the same conditions ( same nutrients, same soil,etc.) one with a host tree and one with no host tree which one would have a better chance of fruiting? If the key is nutrients and nutrients removed,are they naturally removed by the growth of the MYC and with no host tree to replenish would this cause fruiting? You have me thinking....


 Redfred thinking is good for your health. LOL.. The first question I would say the non host tree will produce first. The second question is a good one IMOA the flow of nutrients is important once it finds that host, weather plays a role in nutrients flow, one example would be a late spring frost and no apple production would alter flow. When the MYC mother builds up with a good nutrient year and than follows with a lower year you could get some morel fruiting around that host tree. It's kind of when everything is good no need to run, but once things change all cards are on the table! Happy Thinking!


----------



## trahn008

Gibz said:


> Trahn You have talked about barriers before in other posts. Am I correct to understand the barriers are as much a physical stop as well as a nutrient stop?


 Gibz, yes it acts as both. Very important when setting up a morel bed and WHEN YOUR HUNTING FOR THEM. Happy Scouting!


----------



## redfred

trahn008 said:


> Redfred thinking is good for your health. LOL.. The first question I would say the non host tree will produce first. The second question is a good one IMOA the flow of nutrients is important once it finds that host, weather plays a role in nutrients flow, one example would be a late spring frost and no apple production would alter flow. When the MYC mother builds up with a good nutrient year and than follows with a lower year you could get some morel fruiting around that host tree. It's kind of when everything is good no need to run, but once things change all cards are on the table! Happy Thinking!


 Thanks again you have me thinking... I was really just looking for a good excuse for not walking the 200 yards down my backyard to disperse wash water where it stood a much better chance of finding a host tree but instead just simply flinging it out the back door.


----------



## redfred

Gibz said:


> Trahn You have talked about barriers before in other posts. Am I correct to understand the barriers are as much a physical stop as well as a nutrient stop?


 I remembered this too and was thinking then and now some are obvious to see walls,large rocks,roads, streams etc.. So what am I missing? Where I find morels should tell me something .right.. if I’m searching a spot besides the obvious Somethings I look for are fallen trees,large trees ravines and deer runs because I found them there before. Never thinking of them as barriers now I can’t stop thinking of WHY they are barriers. Thanks Trahn...


----------



## trahn008

Redfred, When I hunt an area for morels I first look in those obvious places if I don't find any I move on. But If I do find some than I look in the not so obvious places. One example would be deer runs, what I think happens is the deer disturb the soil and break up the MYC threads which triggers fruiting. The steep ravines have tree type change which changes soil types, also water runoff moves soil around when you have elevation changes. So you have to be always thinking barriers and nutrients. Happy Thinking!


----------



## beagleboy

My brother in law invited us out to his camp in Huntingdon co. over the weekend. Took a few pictures of trees while hiking. Some sort of fungus on birch trees I don't think its chaga. He said he use to find morels on the property until they timbered it.


----------



## wade

Remember me mentioning the similarities between my Home spots in Monroe county Indiana...
and Hunting spots in Lancaster county Pennsylvania ..


----------



## beagleboy

I found some help on the internet on areas that have limestone bedrock in each county in pa. Which I feel could have the right ph for morels. Hot spots should be found where limestone or dolomite areas meet with sandstone or sandstone conglomerate, as long as you have the right trees. To find the website just google pa dcnr website and then click on county rock maps. That will take you to a website that has all the counties then just click on your county. This doesn't mean that these are the only places that you should look but it may be a starting point for new areas.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, you will find me in those area’s during the morel season. Many different types of edges (transitions), and you just found the key to the most important one! Well done! Happy hunting!


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> I found some help on the internet on areas that have limestone bedrock in each county in pa. Which I feel could have the right ph for morels. Hot spots should be found where limestone or dolomite areas meet with sandstone or sandstone conglomerate, as long as you have the right trees. To find the website just google pa dcnr website and then click on county rock maps. That will take you to a website that has all the counties then just click on your county. This doesn't mean that these are the only places that you should look but it may be a starting point for new areas.


Good idea... have you checked spots where you found morels before to see if it rings true?


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> My brother in law invited us out to his camp in Huntingdon co. over the weekend. Took a few pictures of trees while hiking. Some sort of fungus on birch trees I don't think its chaga. He said he use to find morels on the property until they timbered it.
> View attachment 12218
> View attachment 12220
> View attachment 12222


Send him some wash water this spring....


----------



## trahn008

This book is a true masterpiece. Worth every penny. Think I bought it when it first came out, and read it at least 10 times. Every time I read it I learn something new. Not a morel, book forsay, but ya it’s great. Check out the front cover picture, that stream is a great MYC barrier.


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> Good idea... have you checked spots where you found morels before to see if it rings true?


Yes it works, I have used this method for finding new spots for over 30 years. Just was looking for limestone outcroppings and sandy soil with elm trees. It was kind of hit and miss until now I hope. I have checked these maps against my known spots and they are right on the money except for some of my apple tree spots which lime was probably added. Also redfred , my brother-in -law can get his own wash water, he has better spots than I have and won't tell me where they are. Lol


----------



## trahn008

redfred said:


> Good idea... have you checked spots where you found morels before to see if it rings true?


 HELL YES!!! The great MOREL secret is out!! That map gets you in the game. Then you have to find those stress points barriers (transitions). Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, I find a good number of morels around apple tree's. I STOP AND LOOK AROUND EVERY APPLE TREE I SEE. I live in a non limestone basin and every yellow morel I find is apple tree related. The morel MYC came along with the tree on it's roots when it was planted. It's crazy I'll find yellow morels under a single apple tree with oaks all around. But get me in those limestone basins and it's game on! Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Beagle, I find a good number of morels around apple tree's. I STOP AND LOOK AROUND EVERY APPLE TREE I SEE. I live in a non limestone basin and every yellow morel I find is apple tree related. The morel MYC came along with the tree on it's roots when it was planted. It's crazy I'll find yellow morels under a single apple tree with oaks all around. But get me in those limestone basins and it's game on! Happy Hunting!


trahn, do blacks like neutral ph soil or doesn't it matter with them. I have only found them when they were in the same areas as the greys and yellows and that isn't very often. I have a few spots that I have found while deer hunting that look like the habitat you showed last year, but I think they might be a lower ph because they are a higher elevation than my normal spots.


----------



## trahn008

Blacks can handle higher PH's. You have to target them on those transition stress points. You really have to hunt those edges to find them. Other mushroom MYC can cause edges, even different strains of morels. You put two different strains morel tissue cultures on a agar dish and they grow right up to each other and build a defense wall on each side and never grow into each other. Happy Hunting!


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> Yes it works, I have used this method for finding new spots for over 30 years. Just was looking for limestone outcroppings and sandy soil with elm trees. It was kind of hit and miss until now I hope. I have checked these maps against my known spots and they are right on the money except for some of my apple tree spots which lime was probably added. Also redfred , my brother-in -law can get his own wash water, he has better spots than I have and won't tell me where they are. Lol


I’ve checked the Maryland DNR maps against some of my spots and can see something but I noticed the maps are not very detailed with roads so it’s a little harder to pin point. A few years ago Yahoo maps satellite were late fall photos in my area. This helped to find specific trees the evergreens were green,the oaks and maples still had leaves and the poplars ,locusts and walnuts were bare. Just go to a spot you know for a comparison... it helped.. now if only it were possible to overlay these and a decent road map... also, I’m guessing no Christmas present for your brother-in-law....... good luck


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> I’ve checked the Maryland DNR maps against some of my spots and can see something but I noticed the maps are not very detailed with roads so it’s a little harder to pin point. A few years ago Yahoo maps satellite were late fall photos in my area. This helped to find specific trees the evergreens were green,the oaks and maples still had leaves and the poplars ,locusts and walnuts were bare. Just go to a spot you know for a comparison... it helped.. now if only it were possible to overlay these and a decent road map... also, I’m guessing no Christmas present for your brother-in-law....... good luck


He gives me a lot of things, so I can't forget him at Christmas. I just think he is a little over protective when it comes to morel hotspots. My brother is the same way. Just because I can hunt any day of the week. I told them I would even let them know when they were up in their spots. But still no dice.


----------



## Gibz

trahn008 said:


> This book is a true masterpiece. Worth every penny. Think I bought it when it first came out, and read it at least 10 times. Every time I read it I learn something new. Not a morel, book forsay, but ya it’s great. Check out the front cover picture, that stream is a great MYC barrier.
> View attachment 12262


Thanks for the tip. I' have the Mrs. searching for a copy


----------



## Gibz

trahn008 said:


> Beagle, I find a good number of morels around apple tree's. I STOP AND LOOK AROUND EVERY APPLE TREE I SEE. I live in a non limestone basin and every yellow morel I find is apple tree related. The morel MYC came along with the tree on it's roots when it was planted. It's crazy I'll find yellow morels under a single apple tree with oaks all around. But get me in those limestone basins and it's game on! Happy Hunting!


Trahn, you give me hope. I just got back into this a couple years ago and joined this forum to learn. When I was a kid, morels were a pleasant addition to turkey hunting or trout fishing. Back then I did not pay much attention to the trees, just assumed they grew in the spring and would be easy to find. I did remember finding yellows under apple trees and have spent the last two years checking every apple tree I could find, with no luck. I was ready to give up on them till reading your post. Hopefully the addition of the lime bedrock will help. Or, I will start carrying a bag of lime with me while searching.


----------



## redfred

Beagle have you tried the USDA soil survey maps?


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> Beagle have you tried the USDA soil survey maps?


I had looked at some of them last year but the ones that I had I couldn't determine where the alkaline soil was. I might have looked at 4 or five different ones. Usually the limestone bedrock means there is some sweeter soil in the area. There are other bedrocks that make the soil alkaline too like gypsum but there isn't any in my area that I know of.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> I had looked at some of them last year but the ones that I had I couldn't determine where the alkaline soil was. I might have looked at 4 or five different ones. Usually the limestone bedrock means there is some sweeter soil in the area. There are other bedrocks that make the soil alkaline too like gypsum but there isn't any in my area that I know of.


 I’ve been playing with USDA maps and if you find the map symbol then the map unit name you can click on that for more info. Under description: parent material: it should give you a good idea of what it is made up of...nothing as easy as a PH test result but there’s a fair amount of other info too . I’m still working on this..


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> I’ve been playing with USDA maps and if you find the map symbol then the map unit name you can click on that for more info. Under description: parent material: it should give you a good idea of what it is made up of...nothing as easy as a PH test result but there’s a fair amount of other info too . I’m still working on this..


Let us know how you make out. Anything to make a more successful outing which just being in the woods is great, but bringing a little something home is better unless its ticks. lol


----------



## redfred

I think the USDA maps are worth a look. One thing is they are aerial photos so as your looking for soil type you can Look for trees too. ( of course not what kind) there’s a lot of info and a matter of sorting threw it for what helps. I’m get more of a Geology lesson then I wanted and I need to find a 10 year old for help..still looking...


----------



## redfred

So I’m looking out back at a bunch of robins bouncing around in the yard. The weather is warming up . I’m ready to trade my cabin fever for some spring fever. The icing on the cake...... old Phil yesterday told us we would have an early spring. All good news until I read Phil is wrong 60% of the time.... Anybody got any good ground hog recipes...........no ?.........that right there ain’t one.  My apologies to all the PETA (people eating taste animals) fans somewhere out there someone likes ground hog...


----------



## beagleboy

I have another question (will except theories). It's supposed too stay warm in my area all week. If the ground becomes thawed but it stays cold and never freezes until mid april when normally they start to fruit will we get bigger flushes. The mycelium should build more nutrients, or will they just store it.


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> So I’m looking out back at a bunch of robins bouncing around in the yard. The weather is warming up . I’m ready to trade my cabin fever for some spring fever. The icing on the cake...... old Phil yesterday told us we would have an early spring. All good news until I read Phil is wrong 60% of the time.... Anybody got any good ground hog recipes...........no ?.........that right there ain’t one. My apologies to all the PETA (people eating taste animals) fans somewhere out there someone likes ground hog...


redfred , I think they would go great with morel gravy. I think we should see how phil does this year before we put him on a spit.


----------



## beagleboy

Took the beagle for a walk this afternoon and took a few pictures. We have about 4" of snow at this spot yet.[/ATTACH]


----------



## Old Elm

beagleboy said:


> View attachment 12310
> View attachment 12312
> Took the beagle for a walk this afternoon and took a few pictures. We have about 4" of snow at this spot yet.[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 12306
> View attachment 12308


Nice looking countryside.


----------



## beagleboy

Old Elm said:


> Nice looking countryside.


I think central pa has some of the best scenery in the east, but I might be a little prejudice. Does anyone have any experience with that electronic thermocell insect repellant. Does it work and is it worth the money.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> redfred , I think they would go great with morel gravy. I think we should see how phil does this year before we put him on a spit.


It’s nice today so Phil gets a break. I think I recall this recipe... cover the hog with salt,pepper, and every herb and sauce you have .roast in a 350 degree oven for 2 hours . Remove hog place in trash can then eat the gravy....


----------



## wade

Me at age 15 .... in the woods daily


----------



## beagleboy

The beagle took me for a walk today and we found these polypores. I think the first one is false turkey tail and the second one is true turkey tail. Not sure but I think the last one is a gilled polypore. The woods really changed a lot from sunday till today, picked three ticks off my pants (didn't think I had to spray yet).


----------



## wade

trahn008 said:


> Beagle, I find a good number of morels around apple tree's. I STOP AND LOOK AROUND EVERY APPLE TREE I SEE. I live in a non limestone basin and every yellow morel I find is apple tree related. The morel MYC came along with the tree on it's roots when it was planted. It's crazy I'll find yellow morels under a single apple tree with oaks all around. But get me in those limestone basins and it's game on! Happy Hunting!


 Yall may already know.. that here in Monroe county Indiana we are the Limestone Capital of the World..
it is an Enjoyable Read if you wanted to look it up..
from Here they cut out of the Earth limestone that built the.
* Impire State building and
* Sears Tower. and many many Others
* Our Whole I.U./ Indiana University Campus is built out of Limestone. 
and they are still Cutting and bringing it out to Build with daily..
Around here, 90% of any place you put a shovel in the ground, you Will hit Limestone within 1' foot or less


----------



## redfred

wade said:


> Yall may already know.. that here in Monroe county Indiana we are the Limestone Capital of the World..
> it is an Enjoyable Read if you wanted to look it up..
> from Here they cut out of the Earth limestone that built the.
> * Impire State building and
> * Sears Tower. and many many Others
> * Our Whole I.U./ Indiana University Campus is built out of Limestone.
> and they are still Cutting and bringing it out to Build with daily..
> Around here, 90% of any place you put a shovel in the ground, you Will hit Limestone within 1' foot or less
> View attachment 12396


You have me thinking of a movie from 1979


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> I have another question (will except theories). It's supposed too stay warm in my area all week. If the ground becomes thawed but it stays cold and never freezes until mid april when normally they start to fruit will we get bigger flushes. The mycelium should build more nutrients, or will they just store it.


 Interesting question, would you settle for bigger morels?


----------



## wade

redfred said:


> You have me thinking of a movie from 1979


.
ok...?? if you are thinking of the movie. "Breaking Away"... I would have been 13 years old as they began filming. I meet "Dennis Quaid" They did a Really Really True and Great job of delivering..What is was like to grow up in Bloomington Then..


----------



## redfred

wade said:


> .
> ok...?? if you are thinking of the movie. "Breaking Away"... I would have been 13 years old as they began filming. I meet "Dennis Quaid" They did a Really Really True and Great job of delivering..What is was like to grow up in Bloomington Then..


Exactly the movie I was thinking of ..love it.. that movie and “Breakfast club” two movies with a lesson in how much more we have in common then we do differences .. the last word in your post “THEN” is the most telling... then not now.. kinda cool you got to meet Dennis too..


----------



## wade

redfred said:


> Exactly the movie I was thinking of ..love it.. that movie and “Breakfast club” two movies with a lesson in how much more we have in common then we do differences .. the last word in your post “THEN” is the most telling... then not now.. kinda cool you got to meet Dennis too..


Cool...Yep.. and Quaid was cool.. there's a story with it..
It was Cream and Crimson IU football day..local Monroe county student's where allowed to miss class to attend the game. if you had a note from your parents...or just skip school and that was my Scene Always skipping class Drinking Smokin..it was really good times..
this is the Only thing they left out of the movie..all the partying..
We where hanging outside across 17th st. from the IU-Football stadium Burning A Big Banana Paper Fatty...When this Guy comes Walking towards Us..
My Older Stepbrother cups it down ..
The guy "Quaid" walks right up to us says Hows it goin.. doin good as Normal Conversation resumes. we realize the dude is cool..so after bout 15 seconds smoke is already smelling good . my Brother holds it up & says you want some of this...
Oh .Thanks but ..I can't Man..I'm in town filming a Movie and cant take any chances of getting in trouble ..
that's Cool, you won't get in trouble if we finish this up will you..
" long as I'm not Holding or Smoking"
so..we continue Smoking and talking.
Quaid says.. his Job for now is to just hang around town Talking to Locals learning what it's like to be Growing up in Bloomington and Learn The Character Mimics to play that part...
We all talked about 15 minutes ,
i didn't say much just smoked. listen nodded my head , Smiling and other Expressions..its not hard to notice my caracter in the movie..
so my Brother "Whom was a Super Jock Athlete" says, Well for me it pisses me off to wake up and on the front page of Our News paper..is a Big Picture and story about someone who is not Even from here is getting all the Glory for winning the big game..or making the big Play...
We had know idea that he would take from that 15 minutes and put so much of it Right into the Movie..
Quaid ..invited Me to Join Him on their Shootings in the days ahead...
said "theres a part you're perfect for"
Cool.. and we all went on with our day..
the next day my Mother Grabbed up my little sister and Me and Left My Stepfather..Moved us bout 18 miles out of town..
a couple months later We wound up in Allentown Pa..lived there bout 40 days
My Film Career is on Hold still today..
when you watch the movie again now you'll see the part he intended for me.
Still he took our Caracter and applied it so Very Well..
"Roof Top" is the Quarry Hole with the Leaning Limestone. where we all still swim and dive , its a 86' dive off Rooftop.. We'd Party.. Camp out..
and even hide and live there as kids when we didn't want to go home..
we still swim there today


----------



## beagleboy

wade said:


> Yall may already know.. that here in Monroe county Indiana we are the Limestone Capital of the World..
> it is an Enjoyable Read if you wanted to look it up..
> from Here they cut out of the Earth limestone that built the.
> * Impire State building and
> * Sears Tower. and many many Others
> * Our Whole I.U./ Indiana University Campus is built out of Limestone.
> and they are still Cutting and bringing it out to Build with daily..
> Around here, 90% of any place you put a shovel in the ground, you Will hit Limestone within 1' foot or less
> View attachment 12396


Wade, do you find a lot around those limestone outcroppings?


----------



## wade

beagleboy said:


> Wade, do you find a lot around those limestone outcroppings?


We find Nothing
Year after year..time after time 
Nothing Nothing Nothing


----------



## Kicker

Hey everyone. I'm ready to go shed hunting and scout new areas for the spring. Hoping for a good year. Last year was awesome and I cant wait till I find my first morel this year. The waiting is rough!


----------



## Northwoods Strider

Paul Stamets has a large presence on YouTube due to years of revolutionary research in mycology.
Definitely a must read/watch!


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> Let us know how you make out. Anything to make a more successful outing which just being in the woods is great, but bringing a little something home is better unless its ticks. lol


 Guess what ...you can get ph test results from the USDA maps....


----------



## beagleboy

This is what my back yard looked like this morning. Still didn't stop my morel fever. redfred are you ready to get phil, I have ate a lot of groundhogs, woodchucks, or whistle pigs and they are quite good prepared right. He would probably take quite awhile in the pressure cooker since he is over 100 years old.


----------



## rick

I don’t find them around limestone outcropping either but do around sandstone. I do find black morels on the edges of limestone gravel lanes and roads.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> This is what my back yard looked like this morning. Still didn't stop my morel fever. redfred are you ready to get phil, I have ate a lot of groundhogs, woodchucks, or whistle pigs and they are quite good prepared right. He would probably take quite awhile in the pressure cooker since he is over 100 years old.
> View attachment 12432


 I have eaten hog only twice and did not like it ether time but that could be the way it was fixed. I would sacrifice Phil in a second if i thought it would hurry Spring along. Maybe it would help if we think of that blanket of snow keeping those morels snug as a bug in a rug.. It does look pretty too..


----------



## beagleboy

You have to remove the glands under the front legs and the small of the back. I know spring will come as it always does, when it is ready. In my area it will be 2 1\2 months till the morels start poppin'. In march I will be helping stock some trout to keep busy and help the time go faster and april trout fishing, but for now there isn't much to do but complain. lol


----------



## steelernation

The snow is necessary, and is our friend. Otherwise, we'd be living in South Carolina or something, and no one wants that


----------



## beagleboy

I have read that some people are finding morels around black walnut trees, but I have been told that the roots of the black walnut release an antifungal chemical called juglone. Are the morels immune to this, or are the trees dead, or just miss identified. I have an area that has a lot of walnut trees that I usually avoid.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> I have read that some people are finding morels around black walnut trees, but I have been told that the roots of the black walnut release an antifungal chemical called juglone. Are the morels immune to this, or are the trees dead, or just miss identified. I have an area that has a lot of walnut trees that I usually avoid.


 I find them around black walnut but juglone can kill a lot of plants. Juglone is in the leaves and nut hulls too but more in the roots and most nut trees have a small amount of juglone. If you read the list of plants that don’t do well (Penn state put out a good list) they appear to be mostly acid loving plants but there are exceptions and the leaves and hulls when composted are slightly alkaline. I don’t know why but I mainly find grays around them . If they are mix with other key trees I would look ..


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks for the information redfred, the area is a meadow with just black walnut trees in different stages of growth. It has wild raspberry all through the meadow we find a lot of rabbits there in the fall.


----------



## mmh

beagleboy said:


> Someone once said there are no stupid questions, so I am going to ask this (maybe the first one) does the mycelium of morels grow all winter or become dormant or just die and depend on spores to restart the cycle again. The reason I ask is my cousin has an apple tree that over the past 15 years he has poured his rinse water from his morels around it and it fruits morels on the year after, but he has skipped a few years and the years he missed the following year there were none.This has happened more than once.


I have no good answer. I have poured cleaning water under Ash, Tulip Poplar and Sycamore trees and have never had any success.


----------



## rick

I have also poured the residual water after soaking or washing morels and have never had any morels pop after doing so.


----------



## morelsxs

Morels found in Alabama yesterday and hummingbirds reported in northern Miss. 

I have been takin' random soil temps for the past two weeks in the front yard. Weather has been unseasonable, IMO, here in SW PA. I have daffodils up and trees are budding. I have pics and will post later tonight.

Feb 3 - 32.8 degrees at 3:54 pm, had snow the day before
Feb 7 - 47.4 degrees at 1:50 pm, no snow
Feb 13 - 37.2 degrees at 12:24 pm, snow on the ground 

Next 8 days daytime temps averaging mid-high 40s with a day at 56 and two @ 39. This Sunday to be a balmy 56. Night temps still cold in the mid-high 20 and 30s -- almost split evenly. 

Patience.


----------



## wade

Hey Yall got any a those Mountain sides Starting to Warm up Over there Yet?


----------



## beagleboy

wade said:


> Hey Yall got any a those Mountain sides Starting to Warm up Over there Yet?


In central pa we just received 5" of snow and ice yesterday so the only way to check any spots will be with a snow shovel.lol


----------



## beagleboy

With warmer temps just around the corner the ticks will be active, so I thought I would post some ideas that work for me as far as tick prevention. I buy permethrin 10% concentrate at Walmart for about 16 dollars and a gallon of distilled water. Then I mix the spray according to the directions on the concentrate to .05% mix ( it will make many gallons but I just make one at a time). Then I spray the pants and shirt I am going to wear out in the woods until they are soaked. I then put them in the dryer until they are dry. I also tuck my pants in my boots and put flea and tick collars around my boots. I also put 40% deet on any skin that is exposed. I have been treated for lymes twice so I guess I am a little over protective. *If anyone has other ways that work for them please post.* I didn't have any bite me last year with hundreds of hours in the woods, and very few that I even saw on me. I know they were in the areas, because if I forgot to wear treated clothes I would have them on me.


----------



## beagleboy

I forgot to put this in the post on tick spray, since you are using water to mix it will freeze so don't leave it out in below freezing temps.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> With warmer temps just around the corner the ticks will be active, so I thought I would post some ideas that work for me as far as tick prevention. I buy permethrin 10% concentrate at Walmart for about 16 dollars and a gallon of distilled water. Then I mix the spray according to the directions on the concentrate to .05% mix ( it will make many gallons but I just make one at a time). Then I spray the pants and shirt I am going to wear out in the woods until they are soaked. I then put them in the dryer until they are dry. I also tuck my pants in my boots and put flea and tick collars around my boots. I also put 40% deet on any skin that is exposed. I have been treated for lymes twice so I guess I am a little over protective. *If anyone has other ways that work for them please post.* I didn't have any bite me last year with hundreds of hours in the woods, and very few that I even saw on me. I know they were in the areas, because if I forgot to wear treated clothes I would have them on me.


Lymes is nothing to take lightly I’m sure you know. I do much like you do except the tick collar but it sounds like a good idea. The first thing anyone will tell you is avoid areas with ticks. I’m guessing no one on here will take that advice. Light colored clothing helps to see them and check often. If I go threw a spot that looks likely for ticks (tall grass or heavy brush) I check as soon as I’m out of it. I’m swing my walking stick in front of me as I go too. I think it was 2 weeks ago you found some I hope that isn’t a sign of what this years population will be.. good luck ..


----------



## Old Elm

Yup, use the stick trick all the time too, it does make a difference.


----------



## kb

Old Elm knows what he is talking about. Plus it keeps the legs and lungs in shape as age creeps in. I scout out almost all the public hill land within 100 miles of me so I don't waste my time in poor areas. I hate walking through all hickory/oak timbers hoping to hit an elm or see an ash, I would rather follow my GPS. That patch of timber you have there Beagle is what I want to see. Nice elm. If you see enough of them, they standout like a beacon. Fairly unique branching pattern and bark. Still have a few of the monsters left in the hills around me, but most are the size you had there. The beetles have got to the ash down here in spots and the damaged ones are kicking out morels, soon be a lot of dead ash. Any of you guys have any thoughts on the perfect duds to use for morel hunting? When you can start a morning in the 30's and maybe end in the 90's plus high humidity, walk in sun all day in early season, or in a drenching rainstorm, I have yet to find the perfect all weather gear. I have given up on anything cotton almost due to the soak factor. Did over 8 miles last year in some 90 plus stuff, full sun, carrying #20 that made me really rethink my gear for the future. Should have been fun but by the time I got back to the car it had become part torture. Being 30 again would help to. You guys trying to grow them might check the soils acidity, morels like high PH soils. Adding some lime might help or not. Morels are funny as we all know. You can pick them in a plowed field while a giant dead elm has none, duh. Come on spring!


----------



## kb

Got to use the permethrin, or else a person is just tick food. And Lyme's is just one of many nasty things they are discovering ticks can carry. They just found a new one down here in Mo/Kan. that killed a couple of people last year. I cringe when I see people bring their kids in the timber in shorts and tennis shoes or worse. Ticks are a much bigger threat than snakes. I spray my boots to.


----------



## beagleboy

We went to scout an area today. Wanted to see if I could post a picture by copy and paste. The normal way isn't working for me .


----------



## beagleboy




----------



## Old Elm

beagleboy said:


> We went to scout an area today. Wanted to see if I could post a picture by copy and paste. The normal way isn't working for me .


Regular way to post pictures keeps giving me an error message too, must be a system issue!!


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> View attachment 12628


If it weren’t for the prints in the snow I’d caption this “come on follow me” with the prints “can we go now” either way I would like to guess on whom the brains of this operation is....hum.. glad you could find a way to post .. thanks..


----------



## beagleboy

I found this yesterday while out scouting. I think it is an old hen of the woods. Has anyone ever found them this late or do you think it is something else. It was at the base of an oak tree.
View attachment 12722


----------



## Old Elm

beagleboy said:


> I found this yesterday while out scouting. I think it is an old hen of the woods. Has anyone ever found them this late or do you think it is something else. It was at the base of an oak tree.
> View attachment 12722


Winter kill!
Could be for sure. Always find a few every spring when out morelin it, here in Wisconie.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm

Looks like we can load pictures again.


----------



## redfred

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 12758


so everything in front of the sign is ok .. or just move real fast...


----------



## Old Elm

redfred said:


> so everything in front of the sign is ok .. or just move real fast...


Kinda like the move real fast plan.


----------



## beagleboy

We had another 5" of snow on Sunday. This is what it looked like on Monday. I was hoping we would get a little earlier season this year, because I have a spot that I can't hunt during turkey season and last year they weren't up until turkey season was on in my area.


----------



## sb

redfred said:


> so everything in front of the sign is ok .. or just move real fast...


redfred -- I'm going to weigh in on the "or just move real fast" option.









In ice skating on a creek while in Junior High school, I thought where the ice was real thin I could get past it by "skating real fast" over it. I equate this to your "move real fast" option.

This theory was proven false to me when I fell through the ice and got soaked. As the water at this riffle head was only 6-9 inches deep it was more humorous than dangerous.

So, "outrunning a bullet" by the technique of "move real fast" is yet to be proved in my experience or understanding.

If I may, I suggest hunting at night with a mute morel hunting dog!!
Ha! Ha! ha!


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> We had another 5" of snow on Sunday. This is what it looked like on Monday. I was hoping we would get a little earlier season this year, because I have a spot that I can't hunt during turkey season and last year they weren't up until turkey season was on in my area.
> View attachment 12798
> View attachment 12800


 Beagle are you ready to put Old Phil in the pot now.. I thought the first half of turkey season ended at noon could you get in the woods afterwards?


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> redfred -- I'm going to weigh in on the "or just move real fast" option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In ice skating on a creek while in Junior High school, I thought where the ice was real thin I could get past it by "skating real fast" over it. I equate this to your "move real fast" option.
> 
> This theory was proven false to me when I fell through the ice and got soaked. As the water at this riffle head was only 6-9 inches deep it was more humorous than dangerous.
> 
> So, "outrunning a bullet" by the technique of "move real fast" is yet to be proved in my experience or understanding.
> 
> If I may, I suggest hunting at night with a mute morel hunting dog!!
> Ha! Ha! ha!


Now I’m thinking of a old joke about 2 guys and a bear and not having to outrun the bear but the other guy...... Anybody want to go morel hunting with me ??? I’ll need to know your best 50 yard dash times...


----------



## sb

redfred - all you'd need is some of wade's home made camo clothing. Or one of Harry Potter's invisibility cloaks!


----------



## beagleboy

redfred, As bad as phil messed up this year I don't look for him to stick his nose out until next year,so it's going to have to wait.


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> Beagle are you ready to put Old Phil in the pot now.. I thought the first half of turkey season ended at noon could you get in the woods afterwards?


No, he doesn't want anyone in there during turkey season at all. He wouldn't even let me go in on sunday afternoon but he does let me on any other time until archery starts in the fall. I find other types of mushrooms there, so I really am grateful he lets me on at those times.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> redfred, As bad as phil messed up this year I don't look for him to stick his nose out until next year,so it's going to have to wait.


Rumors are reported that Phil was spotted Feb.3 on a plane to his time share in Miami laughing all the way..... If someone is kind enough to let me on there land I will obey there rules for sure.. I do have a picture in my mind of a turkey hunter leaving the woods picking up ingredients for morel stuffing along the way...


----------



## beagleboy

Well I saw my first buzzard for the year this morning. That's a week later than last year, I hope that doesn't mean it will be a week later for my first morel find. This year I am going to try to find some black morels, I have found a lot of large tulip poplars in likely spots. I looked in a few spots for them last year but didn't find any. The only time I found any was when I was picking yellows and they happened to be in the same area at the same time, which doesn't happen very often.


----------



## trahn008

Beagle target those disturbed drainage area's and edges in and around tulip tree's and you'll find them. Going with a later season this year for black's 7 to 10 days late. Just think 6 weeks from now we'll be picking!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Beagle, I don't hammer the blacks in your area, but the yellows another story. You really just have to find those little micro area's for blacks in your area. Head SW in those mountains and lights out for blacks ( Big MOUNTAINS) water moving and more of the right tree's. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## beagleboy

Thanks trahn, I was up in a mountain today and found an area that had spring seeps with a fair amount of tulip poplar. A friend of mine said he used to find a lot of blacks when we had living ash trees in the area, now most of the ash trees have fallen down around here. There are some small ash saplings coming up in some areas but they are only about two inches in diameter. Here is a picture of a few tulip poplars I saw today around a seep, one snapped off in that last big wind storm we had.


----------



## Mzxquisit

I have morels for sale


----------



## trahn008

Mzxquisit said:


> I have morels for sale


I got lots of stuff for sale also.... Please post in the correct thread!!! Happy Trolling!!


----------



## Beatnik88

Hello again everyone, starting to get pumped for morel season!


----------



## sb

*Cook Forest, PA*
Pic taken on a Fall camping trip -- *mushrooms everywhere! Of course, no Morels* at that time of year.
Tooo inviting to pass the opportunity, the lush soft moss and ferns!









Cook Forest has some *"never timbered"* forest that is magical.


----------



## trahn008

https://www.dcnr.pa.gov/StateParks/FindAPark/CookForestStatePark/Pages/default.aspx SB, what date you looking at, Magical for sure!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## sb

trahn008 said:


> https://www.dcnr.pa.gov/StateParks/FindAPark/CookForestStatePark/Pages/default.aspx SB, what date you looking at, Magical for sure!! Happy Hunting!


Trahn - The picture was taken Sept 12, 2009 when we camped there just after several day period of rain ending a couple of days prior.

I don't have any current plans for a camping trip there. (Have an Uncle in Ford City)


----------



## trahn008

SB, Every year I take the boys to PA parks we have a plan of doing them all in PA then go out of state. I've been to many state parks by myself on the east coast and they are jewels for the explorer. Cooks is a good one!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## sb

Thanks. I and the wife loved it at that time of the year. The children were back in school and during the week the park had few people.

Very beautiful, especially the trails through "virgin woods". Oodles of raccoons in the campground. *Lots of good mushroom pics.
*
Another year* -- we loved hiking Rickets Glen State Park, PA & all the waterfalls.*


----------



## beagleboy

I went looking for sheds yesterday and I think I might have found an area with a micro climate. The buds on these oak trees looked like they were a little green, but a couple of hundred yards away there was 4" of snow on the ground. It could just be morel fever. lol


----------



## Old Elm

beagleboy said:


> I went looking for sheds yesterday and I think I might have found an area with a micro climate. The buds on these oak trees looked like they were a little green, but a couple of hundred yards away there was 4" of snow on the ground. It could just be morel fever. lol
> View attachment 12890
> View attachment 12892


Oh say, hello there Beagle.


----------



## beagleboy

Old Elm said:


> Oh say, hello there Beagle.


Hi old elm, it's starting to get a little warmer here in Pa. I guess I will have to break out the fishing gear to take my mind off the mushrooms. How are things going in Wisconsin.


----------



## Old Elm

beagleboy said:


> Hi old elm, it's starting to get a little warmer here in Pa. I guess I will have to break out the fishing gear to take my mind off the mushrooms. How are things going in Wisconsin.


We’re getting pretty antsy, but know from experience we got awhile to wait yet. Thinkin mid May around here.
Good luck to you.


----------



## beagleboy

Took the beagle out to check a new area today and to maybe find some sheds. Looks promising, my beagle thought so too, she was trailing squirrels around but she hasn't figured out that they go up trees. I thought she might help find some sheds but she had other things on her mind.


----------



## beagleboy

This poplar tree is under a lot of stress. I don't know if that means anything for poplar, but I am marking it down just the same. It was living last year because it still has flower pods, but I don't know if it still is.


----------



## beagleboy

This looks like it should be a good area. I checked the bottom of the little stream and it has sand in it so the soil in the area should be a little sandy and the bedrock is supposed to be limestone. It has large tulip poplars ,the only thing that would make it better would be dying elms.


----------



## beagleboy

Finally most of the snow is leaving, still some in the shady spots and the northern side of the ridges in central Pa. I had 68 degrees yesterday so I looked over a spot I have high hopes for this year. I just hope the season lasts long enough I can check all these spots out. lol


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> Finally most of the snow is leaving, still some in the shady spots and the northern side of the ridges in central Pa. I had 68 degrees yesterday so I looked over a spot I have high hopes for this year. I just hope the season lasts long enough I can check all these spots out. lol
> View attachment 12968
> View attachment 12972
> View attachment 12970


Beagle, you take a good picture, what are you using?......I’ve got a few new spots to check this year and was trying to figure what ones may warm up first. I’m sure you are doing the same. If you think you may run out of time you could give one or two to your brother or brother-in-law..hum.... good luck.


----------



## beagleboy

r


redfred said:


> Beagle, you take a good picture, what are you using?......I’ve got a few new spots to check this year and was trying to figure what ones may warm up first. I’m sure you are doing the same. If you think you may run out of time you could give one or two to your brother or brother-in-law..hum.... good luck.


Thanks redfred, it's an older camera, a Canon powershot 710AS, it's only 7 megapixels but it is simple to use that's why I use it. My brother and brother in law don't really have much time to explore new spots but I am going to let them know some of the spots that I find at if they want. They both can only hunt on weekends and probably have more than they can handle now. Most of them are on pubic ground but a few I have permission to hunt are on private and those I cannot bring anyone else on.


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> r
> 
> Thanks redfred, it's an older camera, a Canon powershot 710AS, it's only 7 megapixels but it is simple to use that's why I use it. My brother and brother in law don't really have much time to explore new spots but I am going to let them know some of the spots that I find at if they want. They both can only hunt on weekends and probably have more than they can handle now. Most of them are on pubic ground but a few I have permission to hunt are on private and those I cannot bring anyone else on.


 I’m using a Olympus sp-320 that is 7.1 megapixels I like that it fits in my pocket. My problem is operator trouble. I vowed this year I would try and learn how to use it and not just leave it on auto....we will see..


----------



## beagleboy

redfred said:


> I’m using a Olympus sp-320 that is 7.1 megapixels I like that it fits in my pocket. My problem is operator trouble. I vowed this year I would try and learn how to use it and not just leave it on auto....we will see..


redfred, I use mine on auto most of the time too because as I am getting older I have trouble focusing and holding still especially when I use telephoto.


----------



## swpa

sb said:


> Trahn - The picture was taken Sept 12, 2009 when we camped there just after several day period of rain ending a couple of days prior.
> 
> I don't have any current plans for a camping trip there. (Have an Uncle in Ford City)


----------



## swpa

Been on this site for a while, but still haven't figured out how to start a thread. It's time. Someone will score an early find before month end.


----------



## swpa

trahn008 said:


> For those thinking morels already. A thread to talk about the up and coming season. Happy Scouting!!


Trahn,
Will you set up a new thread?


----------



## trahn008

SWPA, Sure can!


----------



## Old Elm

trahn008 said:


> SWPA, Sure can!



Say, What?


----------



## kb

Nice pics beagle, I never thought of Penn. as morel terr. until I saw some of your pics of dead elm. Did not know there were any of those left back east. I know they cotton to other trees also, but dang those suckers can get loaded up with morels. I was in NW Mo. today tagging dead elm in the Loess Hills along the Mo. River. It is getting harder here to find good elm, valley's I would walk up 40 years ago that were loaded with elm now may have 2 or 3 left. I recognize the rotting trunks of elm I picked on a decade ago. No tulip poplar here. You guys have any ash? or did the beetles kill them?


----------



## trahn008

Old Elm said:


> Say, What?


 Coal Cracker for YES... LOL


----------



## swpa

Thanks from the tech challenged.


----------



## beagleboy

kb said:


> Nice pics beagle, I never thought of Penn. as morel terr. until I saw some of your pics of dead elm. Did not know there were any of those left back east. I know they cotton to other trees also, but dang those suckers can get loaded up with morels. I was in NW Mo. today tagging dead elm in the Loess Hills along the Mo. River. It is getting harder here to find good elm, valley's I would walk up 40 years ago that were loaded with elm now may have 2 or 3 left. I recognize the rotting trunks of elm I picked on a decade ago. No tulip poplar here. You guys have any ash? or did the beetles kill them?


kb,In central pa there are still pockets of live elm, but the ash has been dead for a while now and I haven't found any morels under the dead ash. There are saplings in some areas so I don't know if they will repopulate or not, it will probably depend if the ash borer is still in the area. I still haven't found under tulip poplar, my target trees are elm and apple but I do have a good spot with black cherry as the host. I am going to check the tulip poplar more this season to see if I can find some black morels.


----------



## Gibz

beagleboy said:


> kb,In central pa there are still pockets of live elm, but the ash has been dead for a while now and I haven't found any morels under the dead ash. There are saplings in some areas so I don't know if they will repopulate or not, it will probably depend if the ash borer is still in the area. I still haven't found under tulip poplar, my target trees are elm and apple but I do have a good spot with black cherry as the host. I am going to check the tulip poplar more this season to see if I can find some black morels.


Beagle Some of our Ash trees are still living, and a lot are in the process of dying. But, I've not found any under the live or dead. I was out yesterday driving and marking spots with Tulip Poplar to concentrate on this year. You indicated that you had not found any under them. Did you look at many? Or just occasionally while concentrating on the Elms and Apples?


----------



## beagleboy

Gibz said:


> Beagle Some of our Ash trees are still living, and a lot are in the process of dying. But, I've not found any under the live or dead. I was out yesterday driving and marking spots with Tulip Poplar to concentrate on this year. You indicated that you had not found any under them. Did you look at many? Or just occasionally while concentrating on the Elms and Apples?


Gibz, I am planning to try to find some spots for blacks so I scouted some areas with poplars that look good. trahn posted some pictures of what to look for in last years morel thread. I am hoping the blacks are earlier than the yellows this year so I can really concentrate on them before I start picking yellows. To answer your question I have never really concentrated on tulips. I used to find a few blacks when we had live ash in my area but didn't really look under poplar.


----------



## Old Elm

A buddy of mine stumbled into a patch of blacks last year right in a prime blonde spot. Odd!


----------



## beagleboy

Old Elm said:


> A buddy of mine stumbled into a patch of blacks last year right in a prime blonde spot. Odd!


Old Elm, thats how I found most of the blacks that I have gotten over the years. Except one fall there was a little ash about 20ft from the corner of my house. It was leaning towards the house so I removed it and 8 black morels came up that spring. I have never found any on my property since.


----------



## Gibz

beagleboy said:


> Gibz, I am planning to try to find some spots for blacks so I scouted some areas with poplars that look good. trahn posted some pictures of what to look for in last years morel thread. I am hoping the blacks are earlier than the yellows this year so I can really concentrate on them before I start picking yellows. To answer your question I have never really concentrated on tulips. I used to find a few blacks when we had live ash in my area but didn't really look under poplar.


Beagle Thanks I did go back and look at Trahn's postings Definitely a good refresher on trees and barriers


----------



## Beatnik88

I know it's not typical, but all of my best spots have been around sycamores.


----------



## rippers

Hi All
Another season on the way and another round of note taking in hopes to be able to find a pattern that can predict an upcoming season. 
Previous year- record rain
Winter- average and back and forth late to finish
Early predictions are for a quick warm up.. we’ll see. 

Main point of interest to me is the affect of last years rain on soil... lots of erosion ( more than usual anyway)... If the right amount of rain comes at the right time... and it doesn’t jump to and stay at 80 degrees... could be a great year.


----------



## beagleboy

This is getting bad. I always had checked out the types of trees when I was traveling through new areas, but this morning while watching fox 43 weather, which they broadcast on location at indian echo caverns today, the first thing I noticed when andrea micheals came out of the caverns was the elm trees in the background. I told my wife look elm trees, you should have saw the look I got. lol


----------



## Michelle Marlow

trahn008 said:


> For those thinking morels already. A thread to talk about the up and coming season. Happy Scouting!!


Thanks for these pictures, very helpful!


----------



## Old Elm

Found a new patch of Old Elm’s today, these should produce in a few weeks.


----------



## jim33

That second one looks exciting!


----------



## Charman03

Has anyone seen an elm tree in Cumberland or York counties? Still trying to find one. Everything is getting developed


----------



## Walkabout

beagleboy said:


> Someone once said there are no stupid questions, so I am going to ask this (maybe the first one) does the mycelium of morels grow all winter or become dormant or just die and depend on spores to restart the cycle again. The reason I ask is my cousin has an apple tree that over the past 15 years he has poured his rinse water from his morels around it and it fruits morels on the year after, but he has skipped a few years and the years he missed the following year there were none.This has happened more than once.





Zabz said:


> The winter is a good time to spot tree types. Way easier to spot the ash, beech and sycamore from a distance. Any tips for spotting elms?


Elms look fuzzy and pink at the tops. They are typically vase shaped trees. Thin alternating branches and thin grey bark.


----------



## Beatnik88

Charman03 said:


> Has anyone seen an elm tree in Cumberland or York counties? Still trying to find one. Everything is getting developed


Chairman, I rarely find elms in Cumberland county. I have been sticking to tulip poplars and sycamore trees. What town are you in? I recently moved back but would be happy to share and scout out promising areas together if you're nearby.


----------



## Charman03

Currently in Dillsburg area. I just need to see an elm once to know what I’m looking for. I do better with limestone and apples around here


----------



## trahn008

Dillsburgh, is a good area for black morels! Happy Hunting!


----------



## Charman03

Trahn would you be referring to the mountain land or lower woodland, farmland areas? I’ve yet to find anything around here


----------



## beagleboy

I just received permission to look for morels on this property yesterday so I took a look at it today. It has lots of elms living and dead with a mixture of black cherry and poplar too, south facing slope on limestone bedrock. The only problem is I may have lost a good PG spot which was only 2 mi. from my house and this one is 15 mi. away and not proven.


----------



## trahn008

Charman look around those mountains where water runoff along roadways in and around tulip pops. You'll find them. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

I took a ground temp reading this morning and we have a long way to go in Snyder co., it was only 36`F. Here are a couple of pictures of Snyder co. Pa.


----------



## Beatnik88

Beagleboy, at least here in Cumberland county, I think the season will be starting in two weeks so long as the forecast holds true. Worried about this year though, not much snow cover at all though the winter.


----------



## beagleboy

Beatnik,I think that is about right because my cousin used to find his first one about a week before I found any up here. From what I understand the blacks start about a week to ten days before the yellows and I am going to put a little more effort in finding blacks this year. I think I have found a few spots that could be good producers for them. On normal years I usually find yellows around April 21.


----------



## trahn008

Most of my black morel picking is around April 20's, I try to pick them when they are at the peak of growth. Most of my yellow morel picking is from May 5-15 and try to pick them at the peak of growth. But I did one year pick a black morel in March in PA first time in over 30 years. Don't remember what year but it wasn't that long ago. It would be a safe bet to say in 4 weeks we'll be seeing, hunting or picking morels! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Beagle love the pic of that dead elm on that field edge. Was picking with a friend in Central PA and had an elm on a field edge where the bark had fell into the field, picked some in and around the tree then started picking up the bark and finding them fruiting out in the field. Was a fun day.. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Mushroom Geologist

Getting permission to pick mushrooms in east Texas is easy...you really get a lot of weird looks because most people around here think you are picking the funny ones under cow patties. I have permission on so many places but yet have not left my own property. This season has been kicking ass season so far! Loads and loads. Going to buy another freezer running out of room!!! Todays picks.


----------



## rippers

Trahn... I’m guessing that early year was 2012. They came a full month early in SWPA that year. 2010 was early as well... by about 2-3 weeks. They usually get started in the April 20s around here.


----------



## rippers

2016 a couple of weeks early too.


----------



## kb

nice ones there MG, what part of E. Tex you in? Had some friends that did some picking in Texas a few years back on one of those rainy years. Sent me a picture of a morel next to a little cactus.


----------



## Kurt Wewer

Hi all! I’m new to the forum, and to morels. I’ve been quite successful with chants, Maitake, chickens for many summers and falls now, but this will be the first spring I’ve really been able to dedicate a lot of time to hunting. So my question for all ya’ll experienced morelers: I hear a lot about elm and ash trees, but I have so many hiking areas with tulip poplar all through central pa - have you had a lot of success with finding morels under them? I feel like I just might have a lot of spots already, just need to right time/temp/etc....


----------



## beagleboy

Still not any sign of spring in the center of the state, well just might be a little. I saw a pair of wood ducks in the stream behind the house.


----------



## pchunter1231

Trying to find Black morels for me is like finding a needle in a haystack lol. I have found black morels 1 time and that was like 10 years ago and that spot has never produced another morel since. I still check every year anyway but no luck. I tried looking in places from what Trahn has posted before where to look for Blacks but still no luck. Maybe my luck will change this year. Cant wait to start looking.


----------



## trahn008

Kurt Wewer said:


> Hi all! I’m new to the forum, and to morels. I’ve been quite successful with chants, Maitake, chickens for many summers and falls now, but this will be the first spring I’ve really been able to dedicate a lot of time to hunting. So my question for all ya’ll experienced morelers: I hear a lot about elm and ash trees, but I have so many hiking areas with tulip poplar all through central pa - have you had a lot of success with finding morels under them? I feel like I just might have a lot of spots already, just need to right time/temp/etc....


Kurt YES.. Tulip poplar= black morels and the smaller yellows. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Hey rippers it's good to hear from you!!


----------



## Beatnik88

Getting soooooo antsy


----------



## beagleboy

A friend of mine gave me a spot he said he found blacks years ago. He said he has gotten sensitive to morels and can't eat them anymore. I went to check it out today, boy is it thick. It has a lot of fallen ash trees and some dead elm, multi flower rose, and blackberry. There are tulip poplar higher on the ridge. Here is a picture of the area. This might be one I give my brother. lol


----------



## Old Elm

Nice lookin area, enjoy.


----------



## rippers

trahn008 said:


> Hey rippers it's good to hear from you!!


Likewise, Trahn! Good to see that you’re still hanging and teaching here. Perhaps this will be the year I head east and ask you to teach me how to find the blacks.


----------



## trahn008

Anytime rippers. Happy Hunting!


----------



## gbmillerman

trahn008 said:


> Most of my black morel picking is around April 20's, I try to pick them when they are at the peak of growth. Most of my yellow morel picking is from May 5-15 and try to pick them at the peak of growth. But I did one year pick a black morel in March in PA first time in over 30 years. Don't remember what year but it wasn't that long ago. It would be a safe bet to say in 4 weeks we'll be seeing, hunting or picking morels! Happy Hunting!


2012 probably, only time I only picked in Indiana in March.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Hey fellow shroomers what’s good muffman here so ready for mushroom season I took a vacation out west was picking some in Oklahoma all week found bout 200-300 black and grey growing good out here dumb iCloud is messing with me tho try to get pic up but idk


----------



## muff1nm4n17

At least I get to hit two seasons this year tho can’t wait for them to grow in pa now headed home this weekend


----------



## Kurt Wewer

Scouting every day right now just cause I’m out hiking...View media item 162


----------



## trahn008

The grass is starting to green up here local, haven't seen any tree buds open yet. Looks like we are getting a nice stretch of rain next week. Lets hope for a nice slow warm up. Happy Hunting!


----------



## swpa

Wow we may have a normal year. Colts foot, then daffodil, then ramps, then morel.


----------



## Mr. Mushroom

Has anyone seen any ramps yet?


----------



## beagleboy

I went for a 3 hour hike with the beagle today checking a ramp spot, but as you can see it looks a little early yet. I saw where someone said they were up on another sight.


----------



## swpa

Not yet, but they will be up by Sunday here in SWPA. Wait a week of warmer weather and harvest the best ramps of the season by next weekend.


----------



## morelsxs

Ruby-throated hummingbird reported in Cresson -- 1st black find in Fayette Co -- rain forecasted for Thurs/Fri -- sunny skies and 72 degrees forecasted for Sat & Sun. Daffodils are in full bloom, have seen 1st dandelion and soil temps have been above 45 for over a week now. It's time SW PA.
I was in Carlisle over the weekend and they were further behind us over here in SW PA; no blooms and trees were not as far along. Last year was the exact opposite.


----------



## rippers

I agree that this coming warm up will get the ramps poking through in SWPA. 

As for morels... other than some freakish early spots, I’m thinking 3 more weeks before any decent finds. This 5 day warm up is forecasted to be followed by colder than normal for 10 days or so. 

I hunt southern Allegheny and northern Washington... I’ll start looking around Easter.


----------



## Pens71

I was in Tyrone yesterday for work and daffodils blooming, trees starting to bud, and starting to see green on the forest floor. Looks like they are about a week ahead of us up the mountain in Cambria Co. I didn't get a chance to go for a look, but I had a hard time keeping my eyes on the road. It's like waiting for Christmas as a kid!!!!!


----------



## swpa

Ramps exploded today here in the greater Donegal area


----------



## rippers

Man this weather pattern setting up looks very good for morels. GFS... ECMWF... and Canadian all in agreement. 

It’ll likely be a later season but should be one of the best (or THE best) in the last decade. And I’ve rarely been optimistic in this last decade with my preseason forecasts. I’m seriously thinking 2008 or better type of flush.


----------



## beagleboy

If I needed any tulip poplar seeds this was the place to get them. There was a sinkhole here that when the water is high it fills up and when the water goes down it leaves all the seeds where the edge of the water was.


----------



## swpa

Rippers, goodgto see that you chimed in this year again and hope you are right. That was a good year and 12 was as well. My guess is that we will have early finds by Wednesday of next week based on the forecast and conditions here around Ligonier. I plan to do some scoping Sunday and will take soil temps in some early spots. I will, of course, post results. We are close to early finds but a week to three away from meaningful flushes.


----------



## swpa

Hi Beagleboy welcome back too. If I recall correctly, you are the southern Butler county expert. We lived there for 7 years and we're surprised by how early the season started there versus Ligonier area. Let us know please when you are cutting stems.


----------



## beagleboy

swpa said:


> Hi Beagleboy welcome back too. If I recall correctly, you are the southern Butler county expert. We lived there for 7 years and we're surprised by how early the season started there versus Ligonier area. Let us know please when you are cutting stems.


swpa you must have me mixed up with someone else. I am from Snyder county and I am no expert, even though I have hunted morels for over 50 years. I am still learning. I have learned more from this site than I thought would be possible. Thank you all!


----------



## Pens71

beagleboy, I'm not sure where Snyder county is, have to google it, but you really have some nice looking woods around your area. Some very nice pics!!! As far as what you said in the previous post about this site, I couldn't agree more. It is great to have a place you can go and gain so much knowledge from people with the same passion as you. The maps you and Trahn were discussing earlier will be part of my hunting strategy for the rest of my life.


----------



## swpa

So sorry Beagleboy, but your posts are always insightful and helpful. Mycology and particularly morels have no experts in my humble opinion. 50 years of experience in the woods is better than same in classroom when it comes to these persnickety morels. I have over 40 years of foraging more than thirty varieties locally and have never made a terminal pick or even one that made me sick, and I am far far from an expert. I learn from you all among others and appreciate the hell out of it


----------



## redfred

To all my neighbors to the north... It’s refreshing to see respect,sharing of info and good will in a forum.... Some forums on here seem to be more of a battle then a sharing of info..... thank you all as a group for perhaps showing us a better way... I hope to keep you posted as to what is happening to your south... Beagle,I look forward to the photos that have morels in them as far as the lens can see ... good luck to all....


----------



## rippers

Redfred beat me to it... I was about to comment on the positive vibes.

SWPA... likewise. I know nothing about ligonier especially timing. I mentioned on the other thread that a reliable source found blacks in Fayette a week ago so you may be right. 

Where I hunt, the woods are still dead... I’ll be surprised if I find greys before last few days of the month. But that won’t stop me from getting my hopes up.


----------



## swpa

Game on


----------



## morelsxs

swpa said:


> Game on
> View attachment 13906


Damn good eyes! May I ask if on the ridge?


----------



## swpa

You may ask anything as I am not protective of my spots at all. Most are on private land as this one is and I have spent 30+ years getting access. The answer is no, this is a drainage area in Stahlstown and always produces a week or so early. The closest ridge is seven springs, Laurel ridge, and Derry ridge also known as Chestnut.


----------



## beagleboy

swpa that's great! Today I took the grandsons trout fishing and as nice as it was I could hardly keep from walking up on the ridge, but I had a great time watching them catch trout. Its still early here, but the temps we are supposed to get here the next few days ought to get some of the plants showing signs of spring. I usually go by the lilacs, but that's for yellows in my area. I want to try to find a spot for blacks this year, so I guess I will have to look earlier in those spots.


----------



## trahn008

SWPA post that over on the finds threads. Congrats!! Happy Hunting!


----------



## rippers

New models runs show the heart of the upcoming cold staying to our west. That puts us on the fight line... which means plenty of rain. Starting in about 5 days precipitation expected to be much higher than normal. 

Of course... they are just model runs.


----------



## swpa

trahn008 said:


> SWPA post that over on the finds threads. Congrats!! Happy Hunting!


Done trahn and thanks again for setting that up.


----------



## morelsxs

swpa said:


> You may ask anything as I am not protective of my spots at all. Most are on private land as this one is and I have spent 30+ years getting access. The answer is no, this is a drainage area in Stahlstown and always produces a week or so early. The closest ridge is seven springs, Laurel ridge, and Derry ridge also known as Chestnut.


Thanks swpa. I am normally a week behind you (for my early black spot) once you report. It's just off small a creek in a valley between 2 hills. From what I recall, Somerset was at least 10-15 degrees colder than us this year? Dog and I are going out 2mrw for a quick look to measure ground temps & check ground cover; too many damn commitments for today. I did measure soil temps in the yard last night around 4:45pm ish. Full sun (all day) was 56.3 and side yard w/no direct sunlight was 51.6. Today @ 2:00pm, same spots were 55.1 and 50.2. Hoping the woods will greet me with temps of @ least 46 tomorrow in my spot.


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Just checked on my ramps here in clarion county there just starting to poke through the leaves prolly check my early black spots today


----------



## Beatnik88

What do you guys think about this brief warm up into the mid 70s? Think it will have much of an impact on the season?


----------



## beagleboy

I took a long walk today just exercising with the beagle we both need it. Getting prepared for the season. lol 
Went a couple of miles beyond where I usually stop in this area and I found a spring close to the top of a ridge, a hollow that has a lot of dead ash (which I think are probably dead too long), and an oak side hill that I has a lot of moss which I am going to check in July for trumpets. It was a beautiful day, I walked in short sleeve shirt. Its getting close, I saw some blue bells. I checked the ground temp numerous places in the woods and it went from 47 to 50.


----------



## Old Elm

Oh say there, nice pictures.
Good looking area too!


----------



## Old Elm

beagleboy said:


> I took a long walk today just exercising with the beagle we both need it. Getting prepared for the season. lol
> Went a couple of miles beyond where I usually stop in this area and I found a spring close to the top of a ridge, a hollow that has a lot of dead ash (which I think are probably dead too long), and an oak side hill that I has a lot of moss which I am going to check in July for trumpets. It was a beautiful day, I walked in short sleeve shirt. Its getting close, I saw some blue bells. I checked the ground temp numerous places in the woods and it went from 47 to 50.
> View attachment 14072
> View attachment 14074
> View attachment 14076
> View attachment 14078





beagleboy said:


> I took a long walk today just exercising with the beagle we both need it. Getting prepared for the season. lol
> Went a couple of miles beyond where I usually stop in this area and I found a spring close to the top of a ridge, a hollow that has a lot of dead ash (which I think are probably dead too long), and an oak side hill that I has a lot of moss which I am going to check in July for trumpets. It was a beautiful day, I walked in short sleeve shirt. Its getting close, I saw some blue bells. I checked the ground temp numerous places in the woods and it went from 47 to 50.
> View attachment 14072
> View attachment 14074
> View attachment 14076
> View attachment 14078





Old Elm said:


> Oh say there, nice pictures.
> Good looking area too!


Say there, I meant to mention too, that looks like a good RAMP area possibly.


----------



## beagleboy

Old Elm said:


> Oh say there, nice pictures.
> Good looking area too!


Thanks old elm, really a nice area. I hope it has ramps too, I am going to check a ramp spot I know on Thursday to see if they are up. There wasn't any sign of them last week. Last year they were up on April 19 and I found morels on May 1 so that would be about 11 days for yellows. I know every year is different but gives me something to try, maybe it will work.


----------



## swpa

Beatnik88 said:


> What do you guys think about this brief warm up into the mid 70s? Think it will have much of an impact on the season?


Beatnik,
I think this trend is too early and too short although it will flush a few


----------



## swpa

beagleboy said:


> Thanks old elm, really a nice area. I hope it has ramps too, I am going to check a ramp spot I know on Thursday to see if they are up. There wasn't any sign of them last week. Last year they were up on April 19 and I found morels on May 1 so that would be about 11 days for yellows. I know every year is different but gives me something to try, maybe it will work.


----------



## swpa

Beagleboy, I'd be surprised if your ramps are not up. They will be perfect this weekend here. The older they get , the stronger they are.


----------



## beagleboy

swpa said:


> Beagleboy, I'd be surprised if your ramps are not up. They will be perfect this weekend here. The older they get , the stronger they are.


I like for them to be a little old. I only have one spot I can pick them and it is picked by other people, so I only take some of the leaves. I don't want to over harvest it. This year if I hit it right I am going to try to get some of the seeds and see if they will grow on my property. I have about 5 wooded acres along a stream.


----------



## bkos

hey beagleboy. Just pick some young ramps and transplant them in about 2-3" of soil. I transplanted 4 ramps about 6 years ago and there had to be more than 20 plants growing there last season. If the conditions are right, they will grow. No sign of them yet. Mercer County.


----------



## jdaniels313

Hey Guys, I just got sent a photo from a buddy who wanted to know if these are Morels or false Morels. It's the only photo he sent, but I asked for a couple more. It's kinda a weird angle but I was wondering what y'alls opinion was. Thanks!


----------



## steelernation

Oh, those look pretty real to me...


----------



## trahn008

jdaniels313 said:


> Hey Guys, I just got sent a photo from a buddy who wanted to know if these are Morels or false Morels. It's the only photo he sent, but I asked for a couple more. It's kinda a weird angle but I was wondering what y'alls opinion was. Thanks!
> View attachment 14196


 Morels


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Those look real maybe a little dried up already tho and I got ramps up in clarion county they just started but there up I have a patch of ramps 100yards wide by a mile long anyone wants some in clarion county I can give you mature plants to transplant and they will seed this year to start a nice patch


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Real


----------



## Gibz

bkos said:


> hey beagleboy. Just pick some young ramps and transplant them in about 2-3" of soil. I transplanted 4 ramps about 6 years ago and there had to be more than 20 plants growing there last season. If the conditions are right, they will grow. No sign of them yet. Mercer County.


Good tip. I've tried saving my root clippings and seed pods with no luck yet. I'll have to try what you are doing. Hopefully it will have more success.


----------



## jdaniels313

Thanks Guys,
That was my feeling as well.........Happy Shroomin'


----------



## beagleboy

bkos said:


> hey beagleboy. Just pick some young ramps and transplant them in about 2-3" of soil. I transplanted 4 ramps about 6 years ago and there had to be more than 20 plants growing there last season. If the conditions are right, they will grow. No sign of them yet. Mercer County.


Thanks bkos, I had read on one of the other posts that if you transplanted them they wouldn't spread but it sounds like it worked for you, so I think I will try it.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Oh yeah beagle, they will transplant. And spread. I know a guy who has 3 big beds of them in his backyard that started from wild transplants. You just can't take too many when getting the beds established.


----------



## swpa

beagleboy said:


> Thanks bkos, I had read on one of the other posts that if you transplanted them they wouldn't spread but it sounds like it worked for you, so I think I will try it.


----------



## swpa

They will spread but slowly. Transplant in shady area with rocky soil for best results. If you transplant 20 or 30 per year, you will have a self sustaining patch in 5-7 years.


----------



## jdaniels313

Wanted to let you guys know that before my friend got my email, he got 2 five gallon buckets full of morels under one black walnut tree outside his house! Not bad for a newbie huh? Thanks again for the input! I think another person just got bit by the "Morel Bug" out here in CA.!


----------



## bkos

beagleboy said:


> Thanks bkos, I had read on one of the other posts that if you transplanted them they wouldn't spread but it sounds like it worked for you, so I think I will try it.


yep. worked for me. good luck


----------



## beagleboy

I took a quick look yesterday in an early spot. Was a little disappointed, not because I didn't find any, but because I thought the woods would be greener. The mayapples were just a little white point sticking out of the ground and the multi flora didn't even have any green showing. We have had afternoon soil temp readings in the low 50's all week in my yard and this spot gets more sun. Thanks guys for the information on the ramps.


----------



## Kurt Wewer

Let it rain!


----------



## beagleboy

The ramps in this spot look like they have been up awhile. Everything at this spot looks better than the area I was in yesterday. Still a little early here.


----------



## MonkeyMan

Never heard black walnut trees associated with morels. Is this common?


----------



## rippers

Huge difference in southern Allegheny/northern Washington in last two days. The woods are coming to life. I’m thinking 7-10 days for first significant finds here. 

I also still believe a banner year is on the way!


----------



## beagleboy

MonkeyMan said:


> Never heard black walnut trees associated with morels. Is this common?


Monkeyman, I don't know if its common, I have saw where people in some areas have found under them. On an earlier post on this thread redfred, said that he has found them under black walnut. Last year I found under a black cherry tree for the first time and I have heard of people who have found under white pine, but they still wouldn't be a target tree for me. A lot of people target tulip poplar and I look under them but I have never found any morels under them, maybe this year is the year. My target trees are old apple and dead elm.


----------



## Old Elm

beagleboy said:


> Monkeyman, I don't know if its common, I have saw where people in some areas have found under them. On an earlier post on this thread redfred, said that he has found them under black walnut. Last year I found under a black cherry tree for the first time and I have heard of people who have found under white pine, but they still wouldn't be a target tree for me. A lot of people target tulip poplar and I look under them but I have never found any morels under them, maybe this year is the year. My target trees are old apple and dead elm.


Gotta agree W/you, beagle. It’s a percentage game & the vast majority of my finds are keyed to those two types of tree. Not saying other tree don’t occasionally produce, just saying I ain’t got time to check em!


----------



## Zabz

A few times I have found under the popular trees that they are the small ones and grow bent a lot of times. Usually I might see a part of something under a leaf, then when I move the leaves....whamo many. My buddy found maybe 50-60 between a group of 5 trees in under the leaves. All 2- 2.5 inches. He is old and probably gave up after 15-20 minutes, I bet there were a ton more.


----------



## shroomsearcher

beagleboy said:


> Monkeyman, I don't know if its common, I have saw where people in some areas have found under them. On an earlier post on this thread redfred, said that he has found them under black walnut. Last year I found under a black cherry tree for the first time and I have heard of people who have found under white pine, but they still wouldn't be a target tree for me. A lot of people target tulip poplar and I look under them but I have never found any morels under them, maybe this year is the year. My target trees are old apple and dead elm.


I was looking on another page, Indiana I think, and there was a pic of some nice blacks. Also in the pic were black walnut shells. Elm and apple were my main go to trees as well, but the elm/morel connection seems to have run out of steam here. Elms are too long dead and don't produce anymore. 

So, I continue to hunt the apple trees. We have tons scattered around on my fish & game club (2,200 acres), so plenty of places to look. Last year I found a couple of nice flushes around sycamores! There were apple trees in the vicinity, but the flushes were definitely clustered around the sycamores. I've also found them around eastern cottonwood. And I've found them growing out in grassy areas, seemingly not associated with any tree! 

Don't mean to complicate things. Like someone else posted, it's playing the odds. But, I've been surprised by pushing into new areas that didn't seem all that promising looking at them from the outside. Maybe other hunters have thought the same and didn't go in there!


----------



## redfred

beagleboy said:


> Monkeyman, I don't know if its common, I have saw where people in some areas have found under them. On an earlier post on this thread redfred, said that he has found them under black walnut. Last year I found under a black cherry tree for the first time and I have heard of people who have found under white pine, but they still wouldn't be a target tree for me. A lot of people target tulip poplar and I look under them but I have never found any morels under them, maybe this year is the year. My target trees are old apple and dead elm.


 I can't say I target black walnuts but I don't discount them. I recall we were talking about juglone ( a toxic chemical produced by black walnuts trees) and it's affects on morels. I can say that juglone does not hurt morels. Many times I have found morels within 2-3 feet of the base of walnuts. Where I live you could walk for miles and never see a elm they are rare. If you head west or north of me you may find more. The ash tree for me is similar I find a few of them but the Emerald Ash Bore is changing that quickly. I target poplar 1 because I can find them and 2 because they do produce. Sycamore trees are next on the list but usually a little latter. If I'm in poplars and I come across walnut,cherry,maple, or white pine mixed in I keep searching but any oak seems to stop them cold. I still target old apple and elm it's just a target I seldom get a shot at.. Now a white pine story 
My neighbor behind me had a row of white pine about 80 yards long planted along the property line . To me they were a pain every wind ,ice or snow storm some thing was breaking out of them. I guess he must have felt the same because in the fall of 2010 he had them cut down and put up a split rail fence. I never been a fan of white pine so I can't say I was sorry to see them go but his house did seem a little closer. Now in the spring of 2011 as I'm cutting grass about 30 yards from the base of where the pines had been in a spot about 10 feet by 10 feet in the middle of my lawn up pops 2 dozen big fat morels. I looked all along the fence his side my side but no more... So I guess this spring will be 8 years, have I ever seen another one there NOPE. Did i really think that they would come back NOPE. Will I slow the mower staring at the ground as I get near or around this spot as I have for the past 7 years ABSOLUTELY


----------



## rippers

Redfred,

2011 must have had something to it. My brother’s yard has a giant white pine in it. I live near my brother and have been searching our neighborhood for morels for 15 years. I’ve never found any morels anywhere even close to our neighborhood... except for 2011. His entire yard was littered with morels surrounding that pine. 

Lots we just don’t know about this fungus!


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall..... Wade here ...
Robin and Me got so very busy Working so i haven't been Over here to see Yall for a few pages..
We are beginning to Have Reporting of pretty good finds from southern Indiana all week..and Now up to Monroe County that's My home area..and it is so similar to Lancaster Pennsylvania So if Yall aren't already finding in Lancaster it should begin Right Now..i wish i could be out There to see Kris Kristofferson Today
Today is my Birthday it would've been cool if I'd been there. its One of My Dreams to See Him Some Day.. My Mom Use to tuck me into bed and play his Albums for me to sleep to, Can you imagine a little 3rd grader listening to sugerman as bedtime music..it was so real ..
Robin and Me are Headed out Early in the Morning driving 30 miles to My Boyhood Morel Hunting spots..Much May be Gone Soon ..they are building Houses Everywhere.. i wish i could stop them


----------



## cj

Yeah, that's the thing about them... just when you think you have them figured out, something completely unexpected happens. I've found near just about every tree mentioned here at some time or other. (However, I've never hunted cottonwoods out west, burn sites, etc.) Anyway, IMO it seems like we're pretty much right on schedule. Yesterday I picked the first 4 shiitake out back in my "shiitake forest." My forest consists of several hundred logs from which I typically pick 50-100 gallons per year. Anyway, I guess my main point was that I usually start picking those right around the time the morels get going, and so I thought I'd let everyone know that we're getting close now. Happy hunting!


----------



## Inthewild

wade said:


> Howdy Yall..... Wade here ...
> Robin and Me got so very busy Working so i haven't been Over here to see Yall for a few pages..
> We are beginning to Have Reporting of pretty good finds from southern Indiana all week..and Now up to Monroe County that's My home area..and it is so similar to Lancaster Pennsylvania So if Yall aren't already finding in Lancaster it should begin Right Now..i wish i could be out There to see Kris Kristofferson Today
> Today is my Birthday it would've been cool if I'd been there. its One of My Dreams to See Him Some Day.. My Mom Use to tuck me into bed and play his Albums for me to sleep to, Can you imagine a little 3rd grader listening to sugerman as bedtime music..it was so real ..
> Robin and Me are Headed out Early in the Morning driving 30 miles to My Boyhood Morel Hunting spots..Much May be Gone Soon ..they are building Houses Everywhere.. i wish i could stop them


Happy Birthday. Wishing you many more trips around the Sun. May the morels shine upon you!


----------



## swpa

It is impossible to predict the next morel flush. Mycology is a science that is sooo early stage -- there will be many research breakthroughs when the discipline gets the focus it deserves.
This weather will bring out the first real flushes this week. Have fun and be prepared for the ticks.


----------



## wade

swpa said:


> It is impossible to predict the next morel flush. Mycology is a science that is sooo early stage -- there will be many research breakthroughs when the discipline gets the focus it deserves.
> This weather will bring out the first real flushes this week. Have fun and be prepared for the ticks.


Yes and Still the Mystery part of Our Hunt Will always be.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

wade said:


> Howdy Yall..... Wade here ...
> Robin and Me got so very busy Working so i haven't been Over here to see Yall for a few pages..
> We are beginning to Have Reporting of pretty good finds from southern Indiana all week..and Now up to Monroe County that's My home area..and it is so similar to Lancaster Pennsylvania So if Yall aren't already finding in Lancaster it should begin Right Now..i wish i could be out There to see Kris Kristofferson Today
> Today is my Birthday it would've been cool if I'd been there. its One of My Dreams to See Him Some Day.. My Mom Use to tuck me into bed and play his Albums for me to sleep to, Can you imagine a little 3rd grader listening to sugerman as bedtime music..it was so real ..
> Robin and Me are Headed out Early in the Morning driving 30 miles to My Boyhood Morel Hunting spots..Much May be Gone Soon ..they are building Houses Everywhere.. i wish i could stop them


Happy Birthday Wade! That wouldve been something! I missed him last year when he came to town too. You & Robin enjoy your boyhood StompinGrounds tomorrow, trippn down memory lane!


----------



## wade

Good Morning Pennsylvania 
Wade here...
How's the Japanese spam looking this Morning?


----------



## dustmight

First Morel of 2019 season sniped by my daughter after I walked right over it!
Near Carlisle PA


----------



## Kurt Wewer

Found a massive abandoned apple orchard on one of my scouting hikes. Still feels too cold and not enough green to have had anything come up yet. Anyone think it’s past it’s prime to produce? Not sure what I’m looking for other than apple orchard...


----------



## Old Elm

dustmight said:


> View attachment 14884
> First Morel of 2019 season sniped by my daughter after I walked right over it!
> Near Carlisle PA


Awesome!! Kids have such great times learning the love of nature, way to go.
When mom nevwere that age they could really spot em! Sharper eyes.


----------



## rippers




----------



## rippers

Just started in Northern Washington County... found 30 or so in a 3’ circle. Massive fruiting on the way!!!


----------



## trahn008

Rippers you still have that Chevy truck?


----------



## trahn008

Kurt Wewer said:


> Found a massive abandoned apple orchard on one of my scouting hikes. Still feels too cold and not enough green to have had anything come up yet. Anyone think it’s past it’s prime to produce? Not sure what I’m looking for other than apple orchard...


 Kurt it looks a little to open to me. Most of the really good orchards i’ve Picked you had to crawl through. They had moss all around from the years of shade. But I sure would hit that orchard fast and give it a look over at the right time. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Kurt Wewer said:


> Found a massive abandoned apple orchard on one of my scouting hikes. Still feels too cold and not enough green to have had anything come up yet. Anyone think it’s past it’s prime to produce? Not sure what I’m looking for other than apple orchard...


Kurt, are all those trees completely dead? Most of the apple trees I find morels under are old but not completely dead some just have a few limbs that get leaves or blossoms on them but all have a little life in them. That's just the experience that I have with apple trees, maybe its just in my area.


----------



## beagleboy

I went out to check a spot with the beagle this afternoon. We didn't find any morels, but my beagle found some squirrel scent and trailed one right up this small dead tree till she was about 8ft off the ground. When she realized where she was she turned around on that little tree and started back down and I took her picture with my cell phone, sorry about the quality,







its just a cheap cell phone.


----------



## rippers

trahn008 said:


> Rippers you still have that Chevy truck?


Haha... good memory... new Chevy truck... had the last one 17 years then gave it to my dad.


----------



## Kurt Wewer

trahn008 said:


> Kurt it looks a little to open to me. Most of the really good orchards i’ve Picked you had to crawl through. They had moss all around from the years of shade. But I sure would hit that orchard fast and give it a look over at the right time. Happy Hunting!


Thanks! There were some areas that the trees were completely covered in vines and I had to crawl through. I’ll definitely be going back just in case. 

Beagle - that’s good to know! There are some trees that are still producing some leaves and have bark on the trees still!

Thanks all!! Good luck to you!


----------



## redfred

I pulled into a court today that had a center island with curb all around ... It had 4 trees planted in the center of it. I look at the curb and was thinking barrier .. I hear about apple trees what about crab apples? Any thoughts one way or the other .....


----------



## rippers

redfred said:


> I pulled into a court today that had a center island with curb all around ... It had 4 trees planted in the center of it. I look at the curb and was thinking barrier .. I hear about apple trees what about crab apples? Any thoughts one way or the other .....


I find plenty of morels at crab apples.


----------



## dustmight

rippers said:


> View attachment 14912


Wow


----------



## steelernation

Kurt - one thing on apple orchards like that is that growers I've found LOVED to spray chemicals to keep their apples perfect, and those chemicals stay in the soil a long time, accumulating in morels that grow there. Not trying to put you off; just letting you know. I've been in old orchards before, with one never showing me anything and the other doing okay for a couple of years before a wet snowfall felled many of the trees.


----------



## trahn008

rippers said:


> I find plenty of morels at crab apples.


 I do also! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

Beagleboy, you have to train that dog to hunt mushrooms. Beagles are great dogs! Happy Training!


----------



## jdaniels313

MonkeyMan....I don't know if it has anything to do with it, but when the leaves fall they kinda mulch them into the soil all around the tree rather than rake them and remove them. I don't remember hearing about Morels associated with black walnuts either but 'the proof is in the pudding'. I know I'll start giving them more of a look now just to make sure!


----------



## Gibz

Nothing yesterday in Somerset county. Woods still pretty bleak. Dropped off the mountain to Fayetteville. Several miles of tulip poplar and sycamore. May apples. Fiddlehead terillium all looked right. But no mushrooms


----------



## ugur

I have morels. Made in Turkey 1000 kg contact me [email protected]


----------



## beagleboy

trahn008 said:


> Beagleboy, you have to train that dog to hunt mushrooms. Beagles are great dogs! Happy Training!


trahn, the problem with that is I would have to find a spot without squirrels or rabbits, those are her priorities.lol


----------



## wildshroomer

Beagle.....you need to strap a stick on her back and dangle a morel from it right in front of her nose while walking her....she'll catch on


----------



## swpa

Found one really nice black this eve in a very short drive by hunt. This weather looks good for this weekend. Saturday might be crazy and it might be a shorty season, so Carpe diem.


----------



## Charman03

What kind of bark am I looking at on this dying tree?


----------



## StoobyTurlock

swpa said:


> Found one really nice black this eve in a very short drive by hunt. This weather looks good for this weekend. Saturday might be crazy and it might be a shorty season, so Carpe diem.


Why short season?


----------



## jdaniels313

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 15152
> What kind of bark am I looking at on this dying tree?


If that tree was in Calif. I'd say a Doug Fir tree. Looks just like that; was there any dry needles on the ground under it? That would help.....


----------



## beagleboy

wildshroomer said:


> Beagle.....you need to strap a stick on her back and dangle a morel from it right in front of her nose while walking her....she'll catch on
> View attachment 15146


wildshroomer, that's a good idea. I am a little short on morels to try it, could you send me a couple of pounds. Better yet we could just go to one of your spots and I could pick them. Just kidding (sort of).


----------



## beagleboy

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 15152
> What kind of bark am I looking at on this dying tree?


It looks a little like a type of oak to me but not sure. Hard for me to id with pictures on the computer. What area is it from I only know the trees in central pa.


----------



## Gibz

I decided to drop off the other side of the mountain to Westmoreland county. Nice patch of ramps. Mostly too small to pick. Also found these scarlet cups. References are not clear on edibility. Texture seemed tough but they were fresh. Anybody try them?


----------



## Gibz

beagleboy said:


> I went out to check a spot with the beagle this afternoon. We didn't find any morels, but my beagle found some squirrel scent and trailed one right up this small dead tree till she was about 8ft off the ground. When she realized where she was she turned around on that little tree and started back down and I took her picture with my cell phone, sorry about the quality,
> View attachment 14998
> its just a cheap cell phone.


Beagle 

I really like your posts. It was just about a year ago I lost my beagle buddy of 13.5 years. Seeing your posts brings back good memories


----------



## swpa

Gibz said:


> View attachment 15200
> View attachment 15198
> I decided to drop off the other side of the mountain to Westmoreland county. Nice patch of ramps. Mostly too small to pick. Also found these scarlet cups. References are not clear on edibility. Texture seemed tough but they were fresh. Anybody try them?


----------



## swpa

Gibz,
I have tried them although many sources discourage it. If you overcook them, they have no flavor. Sauteed medium they are okay, not great, and do have a rubbery or slightly tough texture. I sure wouldn't eat a lot. Supposedly and anecdotally, native Americans used them medicinally. I always see them in good morel woods, along with devils urn, a little before morels start and through the season. They could be in all woods, but they are obviously noticable when you have eyes on the ground.


----------



## Gibz

swpa said:


> Gibz,
> I have tried them although many sources discourage it. If you overcook them, they have no flavor. Sauteed medium they are okay, not great, and do have a rubbery or slightly tough texture. I sure wouldn't eat a lot. Supposedly and anecdotally, native Americans used them medicinally. I always see them in good morel woods, along with devils urn, a little before morels start and through the season. They could be in all woods, but they are obviously noticable when you have eyes on the ground.


SWPA

Thanks. I believe I will wait for something better


----------



## swpa

Gibz,
Good call. I found that they tasted w bit like dryad saddle aka turkey tale, which is pretty far down on the list of delectables. ThereTare much tastier ''woodeaters". Best of luck this season.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

swpa said:


> Gibz,
> Good call. I found that they tasted w bit like dryad saddle aka turkey tale, which is pretty far down on the list of delectables. ThereTare much tastier ''woodeaters". Best of luck this season.


SWPA, I think You mistakenly said TurkeyTail, instead of Pheasantback. Cerioporus Squamosus(aka DryadsSaddle, Pheasantback). Trametes Versicolor(aka TurkeyTail)is a different species of polypore.


----------



## swpa

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> SWPA, I think You mistakenly said TurkeyTail, instead of Pheasantback. Cerioporus Squamosus(aka DryadsSaddle, Pheasantback). Trametes Versicolor(aka TurkeyTail)is a different species of polypore.


----------



## swpa

Thank you for correction-spot on Hawkeye.


----------



## trahn008

Cleaned out the console in my truck today!! It was a good hunt!! A turkey beard (Don’t even remember shooting) a trumpet and a morel. The mushrooms are so dry they are petrified!! I’d say they are at least 10 years old! I should clean that out more often..LOL


----------



## sb

Great vignette . . . of life . . .

. . . . then Life goies on . . . .


----------



## beagleboy

Gibz said:


> Beagle
> 
> I really like your posts. It was just about a year ago I lost my beagle buddy of 13.5 years. Seeing your posts brings back good memories


Gibz, I know its tough to lose a hunting buddy, canine and human. The good memories will keep them alive. Get another beagle and make more memories.


----------



## cj

Here's the result of some early back yard Easter hunting the past few days. Can't wait to expand my search area to include da spongy mushrooms!!! Happy hunting


----------



## redfred

a little micro climate I know and visited today..
























Found over 20 all within 12 feet of the black walnut tree. I know it's hard to tell with all the bittersweet and the bad photos but it is a walnut..


----------



## Blue foot

Hi everybody. My second season on the headwaters of the w. branch Susquehanna river. Ramps, trout lillies, trout, may apples are emerging, I can't take the anticipation. Last year I averaged 1 per hour, and I spent many hours looking. I only knew to check elm, ash, apple. I have been scouting b. cherry and tulip poplar. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Been doing a lot of driving and walking.


----------



## Chyvonne

beagleboy said:


> swpa you must have me mixed up with someone else. I am from Snyder county and I am no expert, even though I have hunted morels for over 50 years. I am still learning. I have learned more from this site than I thought would be possible. Thank you all!



Hey beagleboy!
This is my second year on this site and about my third year hunting...seems my timing was my biggest problem in the past. I'm in snyder county too, and I was wondering if you'd kindly be able to share with me what kinds of trees you've typically had your best luck with around here. I've had a lot better luck searching in SE pa, but never any luck up here. I'm certainly not asking you to share any of your spots (I'm not that much of a newbie, haha) but I thought about heading out tomorrow and trying my luck again this season. Any insight you'd be willing to share would be SO appreciated!

Oops - just found your post from a bit back with your preferred trees on it. Will go from there!


----------



## Blue foot

BTW , great thread on breaks. I had noticed that ash grow along a line. Change in substrate must be a factor. Anybody?


----------



## Lucky Birder

Blue foot said:


> Hi everybody. My second season on the headwaters of the w. branch Susquehanna river. Ramps, trout lillies, trout, may apples are emerging, I can't take the anticipation. Last year I averaged 1 per hour, and I spent many hours looking. I only knew to check elm, ash, apple. I have been scouting b. cherry and tulip poplar. Any guidance would be greatly appreciated. Been doing a lot of driving and walking.


----------



## Lucky Birder

Hi Bluefoot, 
May I ask where you hail from? I'm from Sterling Run, near Benezette. Up here, we're well into the ramps, already. Juneberry is just breaking out. High water again. Gonna put on rain gear and muck around outside, anyway.


----------



## Beatnik88

tulip poplar as far as the eye can see, but only gyromitra so far.


----------



## trahn008

Me and the boys doing some exploring today! The cat (blondie since little every time he falls from any height lands on his feet). Said do you think Nona would make soup for Easter dinner! Lol


----------



## steelernation

Wow, they're getting so big! (the kids, that is)


----------



## trahn008

steelernation said:


> Wow, they're getting so big! (the kids, that is)


 LOL, I got my hands full with these two!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Blue foot said:


> BTW , great thread on breaks. I had noticed that ash grow along a line. Change in substrate must be a factor. Anybody?


It could be that you are finding old fence lines. Many times I've noticed this in the woods. Often times I've wandered down these tree lines and found those one or two old locust posts still sticking up out of the ground. A fence line was established, and everything on either side was cut down to provide lumber for building, and open up the land for pasture or farming.


----------



## trahn008

Beatnik88 said:


> View attachment 15556
> View attachment 15558
> View attachment 15560
> tulip poplar as far as the eye can see, but only gyromitra so far.


 Yep one of those classic looks to good spots. Have to find those break (transition) spots.


----------



## trahn008

Has anyone else noticed that the ground cover growth is way ahead of the tree blooming this year?


----------



## steelernation

In Allegheny/Washington Counties, the trees are at least 2 weeks ahead of last year. I'm finding many things are ahead of the mayapples.


----------



## Blue foot

Lucky Birder said:


> Hi Bluefoot,
> May I ask where you hail from? I'm from Sterling Run, near Benezette. Up here, we're well into the ramps, already. Juneberry is just breaking out. High water again. Gonna put on rain gear and muck around outside, anyway.


Hey lucky, I'll be up your way in about 10 days. Quehanna wild area. I hail from northern Cambria. Sweet ramps and trout. Still searching for a decent spot. Love your area. Spend a lot of time up there.


----------



## Blue foot

trahn008 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the ground cover growth is way ahead of the tree blooming this year?


Yes, Tran, the groundcover is way ahead of the trees. The trees are finally opening. Ramps, trout lillies, may apples, violets all beat em this year.


----------



## jpv1125

I’m confused this year the mayapples are a week early where I’m from in nw Allegheny and I start to hunt when there a little below my knees. But yet ligoneir hasn’t been finding many morels and I’m usually 4 days behind them but ahead of butler and there finding them there.


----------



## Gibz

Thought maybe Friday’s rains and a cool night would get things going. No morels but did find a dryad saddle


----------



## rippers

steelernation said:


> In Allegheny/Washington Counties, the trees are at least 2 weeks ahead of last year. I'm finding many things are ahead of the mayapples.


Yes... trees ahead a bit and ground cover behind a bit in Allegheny Washington area is what I noticed.


----------



## fulltiltbozo

northern lanco. elm tree. new spot to me, so hopefully leaving them there to grow wasn't a mistake. 8 total.


----------



## scotch827

No mushrooms , but found this guy today


----------



## rippers

trahn008 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the ground cover growth is way ahead of the tree blooming this year?


Odd... it seems the exact opposite in SWPA


----------



## steelernation

Wow, what a pretty, fluffy kitty...


----------



## Old Elm

steelernation said:


> Wow, what a pretty, fluffy kitty...


Yup ya can only pet em one direction.
Ha Ha


----------



## packratjim




----------



## packratjim

Some "other" finds from today.


----------



## rippers

The week ahead weather forecast, if correct, should lead to some giant yellows!


----------



## Anne Kapinus

rippers said:


> The week ahead weather forecast, if correct, should lead to some giant yellows!


Where are you located? I’ve been trying to learn this art for the past few years, watching a lot of videos and researching the tips from all you great folk. I know that morels pop up after a good rain followed by some dry, warm weather, but I haven’t heard what happens if that weather cycle repeats itself quickly with lower temperatures. Does this 54° crappy, rainy weather we're getting for the next week (in the State College area) destroy any morels that may have previously come up?


----------



## beagleboy

Anne Kapinus said:


> Where are you located? I’ve been trying to learn this art for the past few years, watching a lot of videos and researching the tips from all you great folk. I know that morels pop up after a good rain followed by some dry, warm weather, but I haven’t heard what happens if that weather cycle repeats itself quickly with lower temperatures. Does this 54° crappy, rainy weather we're getting for the next week (in the State College area) destroy any morels that may have previously come up?


Anne actually I think it should help some, if the temperature should reach 80 degrees or more with this wet weather then they would mold and rot pretty quick. In the 50's might slow them down a little but when we get some sun an a little warmer it should make them grow. Just my opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## MrWidow86

Found two little babies around the river bank between monaca and industry pa.. I know I shouldve let em grow.. So they are starting to pop up at least


----------



## Blue foot

A few diff. species including a few lbs of gyro's for trahn haven't found a thing. My couple spots are yellows, which I think are any day. Wish I could find that spot for blacks. No luck, so far. Gonna revisit scouted spots. Mine aren't exactly a secret! And the ash will be done in a year or two. I've read til cross-eyed, walked til it wasn't feasible. Blah,blah, blah.


----------



## trahn008

Blue Foot here is my take on the area you live in for morels. I have a cabin up around your area. I have looked and hunted morels up in that area for over 20years, it is not EASY. The way I have managed to find SOME spots in North Central PA. is I walked very little and drove hundreds of miles. Would just drive and look for area's we talked about in this thread, once I found some morels roadside I'd look deeper into the woods, not far. Was always find a spot pick a dozen drive 20 miles pick six kind of hunting style. There is pockets of elm up in those area's and they tend to be around water ways. North of 80 is harder than south of 80 from what I have found. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Blue foot

trahn008 said:


> Blue Foot here is my take on the area you live in for morels. I have a cabin up around your area. I have looked and hunted morels up in that area for over 20years, it is not EASY. The way I have managed to find SOME spots in North Central PA. is I walked very little and drove hundreds of miles. Would just drive and look for area's we talked about in this thread, once I found some morels roadside I'd look deeper into the woods, not far. Was always find a spot pick a dozen drive 20 miles pick six kind of hunting style. There is pockets of elm up in those area's and they tend to be around water ways. North of 80 is harder than south of 80 from what I have found. Happy Hunting!


Thanks a ton, Trahn. I am still searching for the elusive elm. Your strategy is pretty much what I've been using, good to know it isn't fruitless also, been many places in the state, guess I'll head east. Also good to know that morels are scattered here and it is not all me!


----------



## rippers

Anne Kapinus said:


> Where are you located? I’ve been trying to learn this art for the past few years, watching a lot of videos and researching the tips from all you great folk. I know that morels pop up after a good rain followed by some dry, warm weather, but I haven’t heard what happens if that weather cycle repeats itself quickly with lower temperatures. Does this 54° crappy, rainy weather we're getting for the next week (in the State College area) destroy any morels that may have previously come up?


Anne,

There is one set of weather parameters to get the morels to pop and another set of parameters to extend their life once already popped. 

I don’t know exactly what gets them popping ( doubt anyone knows for sure) but I do know that temps in 50s and 60s with here and there rain will keep them growing and fresh longer. 

Though... too much rain or not enough kills a season quick. Same with high temps.


----------



## clutch2412

scotch827 said:


> View attachment 15938
> 
> No mushrooms , but found this guy today


What a great pic. Thanks. Pretty darn cool.


----------



## Charman03

How long does everybody soak their mushrooms?

Also I found way more than I can eat anytime soon. What’s my best options?


----------



## shroomsearcher

I don't "soak" my morels at all! Why bother? They're mostly water as it is! Why add more? I give them a quick field cleaning and a rinse once I get them home. 

I like to dry my excess morels. I bought a cheap food dehydrator at Aldi's (don't know if you have them in your area), and it works great! I'll fill the trays and let it go overnight. They will be as dry and crispy as brand new potato chips come morning! I can store them in brown paper lunch bags at room temp, and not have to worry about refrigeration.


----------



## fungifriend

Charman03 said:


> How long does everybody soak their mushrooms?
> 
> Also I found way more than I can eat anytime soon. What’s my best options?


This is more or less from "Joe's Book of Mushroom Cookery". Chop up fine 2T of onion and 2T bell pepper and start sauteing in 3-4 T butter. Add 2c finely chopped morels plus 1/2 t each of salt, sugar, and soy sauce. Saute until almost all the liquid is gone and freeze. Spread on crackers or toast, or add to eggs, or almost any other way you'd like to eat morels.


----------



## Charman03

Can I get a tree ID help?


----------



## wildshroomer

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 17902
> View attachment 17904
> Can I get a tree ID help?


1st I believe is oak and 2nd is a good target tree..tulip poplar


----------



## muff1nm4n17

It is super hard north of 80 that’s where I am but I still get em just gotta stay motivated and keep looked I check a bunch of ideal spots and find nothing sometimes too


----------



## muff1nm4n17

Took forever to upload but a couple morels and some pheasant backs


----------



## shroomsearcher

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 17902
> View attachment 17904
> Can I get a tree ID help?


First pic, I have no idea. Second pic looks like ash to me. Note all the X's in the bark! Tulip tree does not look like that.


----------



## cj

Definitely an odd season in terms of overall quantities, the when, and the where. Attached is an image demonstrating one of my favorite passtimes other than actually finding new spots and picking them.


----------



## Kbart

packratjim said:


> View attachment 16360
> View attachment 16362
> View attachment 16364


what are all of those little brown shrooms on the ground on the bottom pic? I found a ton of those today.


----------



## shroomsearcher

cj said:


> Definitely an odd season in terms of overall quantities, the when, and the where. Attached is an image demonstrating one of my favorite passtimes other than actually finding new spots and picking them.


True! I live in NE Ohio, very close to the PA border. On our page there are guys way down near the Ohio River saying it's still early, folks in the middle of the state raking them in, and some in the northern parts starting to find good numbers! This is something I've never encountered. 



Kbart said:


> what are all of those little brown shrooms on the ground on the bottom pic? I found a ton of those today.


You said it! Hunters call those LBM's, or, Little Brown Mushrooms! There are literally thousands of species, and it's hard to get a definite ID on any one of them. Best leave them alone. Some are poisonous, some are psychoactive. Serious hunters don't bother with them! 

That doesn't mean you shouldn't go back and have another look after a while. I looked under a dead elm and found the ground carpeted with LBM's! 10 days to 2 weeks later, I went back and found that the LBM's had all died back, and there was nice flush of morels there!


----------



## Kbart

shroomsearcher said:


> True! I live in NE Ohio, very close to the PA border. On our page there are guys way down near the Ohio River saying it's still early, folks in the middle of the state raking them in, and some in the northern parts starting to find good numbers! This is something I've never encountered.
> 
> 
> 
> You said it! Hunters call those LBM's, or, Little Brown Mushrooms! There are literally thousands of species, and it's hard to get a definite ID on any one of them. Best leave them alone. Some are poisonous, some are psychoactive. Serious hunters don't bother with them!
> 
> That doesn't mean you shouldn't go back and have another look after a while. I looked under a dead elm and found the ground carpeted with LBM's! 10 days to 2 weeks later, I went back and found that the LBM's had all died back, and there was nice flush of morels there!


Sounds good to me. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## fulltiltbozo

Kbart said:


> what are all of those little brown shrooms on the ground on the bottom pic? I found a ton of those today.


mica caps.


----------



## PickinFungi

Bump past the spam.


----------



## wade

Howdy Wade here Pennsylvania @trahn008 @beagleboy. How is your spam lookin?
i think i got it all cleaned up...
please let me know
Thank You


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> Howdy Wade here Pennsylvania @trahn008 @beagleboy. How is your spam lookin?
> i think i got it all cleaned up...
> please let me know
> Thank You


Hey Wade, any possibility of coming to the Calif. Forum? We could use any help we can get with this deluge of spam.(also any advice). Thanx...Happy Shroomin'


----------



## wade

jdaniels313 said:


> Hey Wade, any possibility of coming to the Calif. Forum? We could use any help we can get with this deluge of spam.(also any advice). Thanx...Happy Shroomin'


Howdy @jdaniels313 .. Wade here !
i will be very Happy to begin working on that spam for Yall Good Folks outn California ..i have a lot of work today but i will be trying to have your spam all cleaned up by tomorrow morning..
Thank You


----------



## jdaniels313

Wade...you are awesome. Thanks much!!.........


----------



## jdaniels313

Wade...You're the bomb! Thanks so much; the CA forum is looking like its old self again! Good job!


----------



## Jamesh

Quick Q,

I know that morels and ash trees have a relationship, I have continued to find morels around completely dead ash trees, typically still standing, sometimes where the stump is.
Have the flushes lessened, stayed the same or increased from 10-15 years back? Did morels only show up once the trees started to become compromised by the EAB or had they grown together prior?


----------



## Pan0606

Jamesh said:


> Quick Q,
> 
> I know that morels and ash trees have a relationship, I have continued to find morels around completely dead ash trees, typically still standing, sometimes where the stump is.
> Have the flushes lessened, stayed the same or increased from 10-15 years back? Did morels only show up once the trees started to become compromised by the EAB or had they grown together prior?


I'm from Lawrence county and that's where I do most of my hunting. I know ash produces morels . I'll never past an ash and not look but where I live I don't have much luck with them lately.


----------

